# Trump Lost



## thelonggame (Nov 9, 2020)

Most sensible supporters will pack it up and support Biden because that's what sensible people do. There will always be those nut jobs who stick around and try to fight on, but with less and less TV time they'll find some conservative media to whine that Biden put out a Covid plan before even taking the job while Trump never had one, or a healthcare plan, or an economic plan, or an immigration plan. And something great will happen after the innauguration and some nutjob will say Trump did it.


----------



## crush (Nov 9, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> *Most sensible supporters will pack it up and support Biden because that's what sensible people do*. There will always be those nut jobs who stick around and try to fight on, but with less and less TV time they'll find some conservative media to whine that Biden put out a Covid plan before even taking the job while Trump never had one, or a healthcare plan, or an economic plan, or an immigration plan. And something great will happen after the innauguration and some nutjob will say Trump did it.


Why the rush?  I agree about the nut jobs on both sides.  I had to deal with the losers from last election who went ape shit and ruined social media the last four years.  Today, they're so happy and healed from the t virus.  Look at these numbers right now.  If the shoe was on the other foot, would you at least want the recount done since it's so close?  I will respect and honor the official winner declared by____________________________________________!  I'm shocked with so many just going around saying, "game over, no replays allowed this election."

Arizona

Donald J. Trump (R)
48.99%


Joe Biden (D)
49.50%
>99% reporting
Pennsylvania

Donald J. Trump (R)
49.11%


Joe Biden (D)
49.75%
>99% reporting
Georgia

Donald J. Trump (R)
49.27%


Joe Biden (D)
49.48%
>99% reporting
N. Carolina

Donald J. Trump (R)
50.08%


Joe Biden (D)
48.70%
>95% reporting
Nevada

Donald J. Trump (R)
47.58%


Joe Biden (D)
50.17%
>95% reporting


----------



## thelonggame (Nov 9, 2020)

crush said:


> Why the rush?  I agree about the nut jobs on both sides.  I had to deal with the losers from last election who went ape shit and ruined social media the last four years.  Today, they're so happy and healed from the t virus.  Look at these numbers right now.  If the shoe was on the other foot, would you at least want the recount done since it's so close?  I will respect and honor the official winner declared by____________________________________________!  I'm shocked with so many just going around saying, "game over, no replays allowed this election."
> 
> Arizona
> 
> ...


You're shocked because there will not be a recount in multiple states when the ONLY person saying there was election regularities are Trump and his close followers, the same people still looking for Hunter's laptop?  Trump won by less last time, election over on election night, some idiots contested here and there, but it was over, everyone shook hands like after a game, like what honorable people do. He lost. You gonna recount 5 states? You gonna find 42k votes in PA and 20 k in AZ and 10K in GA? You gonna tell world leaders from around the world Trump won? He's already lost 9 legal challenges. Everyone except him has moved on.


----------



## crush (Nov 9, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> You're shocked because there will not be a recount in multiple states when the ONLY person saying there was election regularities are Trump and his close followers, the same people still looking for Hunter's laptop?  Trump won by less last time, election over on election night, some idiots contested here and there, but it was over, everyone shook hands like after a game, like what honorable people do. He lost. You gonna recount 5 states? You gonna find 42k votes in PA and 20 k in AZ and 10K in GA? You gonna tell world leaders from around the world Trump won? He's already lost 9 legal challenges. Everyone except him has moved on.


Hahahaha.  No, that's not how the rules work.  When you feel like someone worked you over, this country allows you a chance to a challenge or a duel. Today we call that a lawsuit.  Relax and let's not be so hasty here.  I know it's a long shot, but the 71,000,000+ voters and Mr Trump deserve, as find citizens of this find country of ours, due process and a closer look so the next President can govern.  Nothing to be afraid of at all.  Just a quick little peak and maybe a few counts to make sure no one made a human mistake or worse, deliberately did something naughty.


----------



## crush (Nov 9, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> You're shocked because there will not be a recount in multiple states when the ONLY person saying there was election regularities are Trump and his close followers, the same people still looking for Hunter's laptop?  Trump won by less last time, election over on election night, some idiots contested here and there, but it was over, everyone shook hands like after a game, like what honorable people do. He lost. You gonna recount 5 states? You gonna find 42k votes in PA and 20 k in AZ and 10K in GA? You gonna tell world leaders from around the world Trump won? He's already lost 9 legal challenges.* Everyone except him has moved on.*


You must be hooked on Fox.  I told so many people Fox ix not Fox.


----------



## thelonggame (Nov 9, 2020)

crush said:


> Hahahaha.  No, that's not how the rules work.  When you feel like someone worked you over, this country allows you a chance to a challenge or a duel. Today we call that a lawsuit.  Relax and let's not be so hasty here.  I know it's a long shot, but the 71,000,000+ voters and Mr Trump deserve, as find citizens of this find country of ours, due process and a closer look so the next President can govern.  Nothing to be afraid of at all.  Just a quick little peak and maybe a few counts to make sure no one made a human mistake or worse, deliberately did something naughty.


No, that is not how it works. You don't just get a recount, you have to present a case. There is no case. There is no evidence. Oh, except the guy Rudy brought to Four Seasons Total Landscape who is a known sex offender. Yes, it happened. The election is over. Trump was 4 and out. He just fired another top general today who wouldn't clear the streets of protestors. He can try again in another 4 years or can send Don Jr. in or another entitled entertainer to have a shot.


----------



## thelonggame (Nov 9, 2020)

crush said:


> You must be hooked on Fox.  I told so many people Fox ix not Fox.


You don't get it. Trump didn't own Fox and didn't pull the strings, they used him and dropped him like a hot rock after using him for the last 4 years. All of humanity suffered due to this, but Fox had the last laugh on all of us. No one likes a sore loser.


----------



## crush (Nov 9, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> No, that is not how it works. You don't just get a recount, you have to present a case. There is no case. There is no evidence. Oh, except the guy Rudy brought to Four Seasons Total Landscape who is a known sex offender. Yes, it happened. The election is over. Trump was 4 and out. He just fired another top general today who wouldn't clear the streets of protestors. He can try again in another 4 years or can send Don Jr. in or another entitled entertainer to have a shot.


I was told automatic recount under 1%?  I guess someone lied to me again.  Nothing to see here folks, lets move a long and find another game to play.


----------



## crush (Nov 9, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> You don't get it. Trump didn't own Fox and didn't pull the strings, they used him and dropped him like a hot rock after using him for the last 4 years. All of humanity suffered due to this, but Fox had the last laugh on all of us. No one likes a sore loser.


Guess who else dropped Fox like a hot rock?  Fox is all yours long game.  Move right along folks and dont even dare ask any questions about anything.  Shut up in fact and believe my way if you want to be friends.  That is not a team and that is not how one treats one big happy American family.  We did spend $48,000,000 with all the Russian interference.  Are you saying this years election had no outside influence, foreign or domestic?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> You're shocked because there will not be a recount in multiple states when the ONLY person saying there was election regularities are Trump and his close followers, the same people still looking for Hunter's laptop?  Trump won by less last time, election over on election night, some idiots contested here and there, but it was over, everyone shook hands like after a game, like what honorable people do. He lost. You gonna recount 5 states? You gonna find 42k votes in PA and 20 k in AZ and 10K in GA? You gonna tell world leaders from around the world Trump won? He's already lost 9 legal challenges. Everyone except him has moved on.


You are just a big pussy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> You're shocked because there will not be a recount in multiple states when the ONLY person saying there was election regularities are Trump and his close followers, the same people still looking for Hunter's laptop?  Trump won by less last time, election over on election night, some idiots contested here and there, but it was over, everyone shook hands like after a game, like what honorable people do. He lost. You gonna recount 5 states? You gonna find 42k votes in PA and 20 k in AZ and 10K in GA? You gonna tell world leaders from around the world Trump won? He's already lost 9 legal challenges. Everyone except him has moved on.


It’s called democracy dick head.


----------



## thelonggame (Nov 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are just a big pussy.


Donald Trump, one term president. It has a nice ring to it.


----------



## thelonggame (Nov 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It’s called democracy dick head.


One guy says an election is rigged, a bunch of sheep follow him, that's not democracy. That's a sore loser.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> One guy says an election is rigged, a bunch of sheep follow him, that's not democracy. That's a sore loser.


You people have been saying the last election was rigged for 4 years.
Russia, remember?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> You're shocked because there will not be a recount in multiple states when the ONLY person saying there was election regularities are Trump and his close followers, the same people still looking for Hunter's laptop?  Trump won by less last time, election over on election night, some idiots contested here and there, but it was over, everyone shook hands like after a game, like what honorable people do. He lost. You gonna recount 5 states? You gonna find 42k votes in PA and 20 k in AZ and 10K in GA? You gonna tell world leaders from around the world Trump won? He's already lost 9 legal challenges. Everyone except him has moved on.


Listen and learn how things really work from someone who knows.









						McConnell: We’ll ‘Have No Lectures’ From Those Who Spent 4 Years ‘Refusing To Accept’ 2016 Election | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## thelonggame (Nov 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people have been saying the last election was rigged for 4 years.
> Russia, remember?


And it was investigated and proven to be true. Remember?


----------



## thelonggame (Nov 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Listen and learn how things really work from someone who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He'll soon be irrelevant.


----------



## watfly (Nov 10, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Most sensible supporters will pack it up and support Biden because that's what sensible people do. There will always be those nut jobs who stick around and try to fight on, but with less and less TV time they'll find some conservative media to whine that Biden put out a Covid plan before even taking the job while Trump never had one, or a healthcare plan, or an economic plan, or an immigration plan. And something great will happen after the innauguration and some nutjob will say Trump did it.


Trump and the few that are still enabling him do need to pack it up and concede graciously.  And while I agree with your other sentiments, I find them and the Democrats call to come together incredibly ironic.  Many Democrats fought tooth and nail against Trump for four yours and considered him the illegitimate President.  Pelosi was still calling for his impeachment just a few weeks ago.  Where was this call for peace when thousands were rioting in the streets?  I do hope conservatives work with Biden and not just put up roadblocks.  But let's be intellectually honest, neither the left of right can claim the high road in these circumstances.  Let's just not be controlled or stereotyped by the far ends of our parties.  You probably don't want to be characterized by the stupidity and hatred of the Squad, no more than I want to be characterized by the stupidity and hatred of the AK47 carrying militia members.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> And it was investigated and proven to be true. Remember?


Wrong answer.


----------



## crush (Nov 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wrong answer.


It's just EOTL trying to trigger you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 10, 2020)

crush said:


> It's just EOTL trying to trigger you.


You poor babies are always triggered, you are the constantly aggrieved! Lol! What a bunch of jerks you con cult dumbasses are!


----------



## crush (Nov 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You poor *babies* are always *triggered*, you are the* constantly aggrieved*! Lol! What a* bunch of jerks* you con cult *dumbasses* are!


Thanks for the kind words EOTL


----------



## thelonggame (Nov 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wrong answer.


Let's remember that this day 4 years ago the Obama White House welcomed Trump. And Biden just bounced Trump in the popular vote as well as in electoral votes in states like PA. I am totally in favor of an investigation into voting irregularities by a bipartison commission after Biden takes office, the way we do it in America.


----------



## thelonggame (Nov 10, 2020)

watfly said:


> Trump and the few that are still enabling him do need to pack it up and concede graciously.  And while I agree with your other sentiments, I find them and the Democrats call to come together incredibly ironic.  Many Democrats fought tooth and nail against Trump for four yours and considered him the illegitimate President.  Pelosi was still calling for his impeachment just a few weeks ago.  Where was this call for peace when thousands were rioting in the streets?  I do hope conservatives work with Biden and not just put up roadblocks.  But let's be intellectually honest, neither the left of right can claim the high road in these circumstances.  Let's just not be controlled or stereotyped by the far ends of our parties.  You probably don't want to be characterized by the stupidity and hatred of the Squad, no more than I want to be characterized by the stupidity and hatred of the AK47 carrying militia members.


Fair comment, but there was overt Russian meddling before the election and it was known by everyone except those who said fake news. Yes, people who hug trees and people who hold up fake dead babies to tell you that abortion is wrong, both are fucked. But we gotta get real here, the Trump politics was extreme as a tree hugger in terms of driving an agenda that included basically no one who didn't look like Ivanka. People got in the streets to protest that, if you have a shred of empathy, you understand that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You poor babies are always triggered, you are the constantly aggrieved! Lol! What a bunch of jerks you con cult dumbasses are!


Do you know where your wife is right now?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Fair comment, but there was overt Russian meddling before the election and it was known by everyone except those who said fake news. Yes, people who hug trees and people who hold up fake dead babies to tell you that abortion is wrong, both are fucked. But we gotta get real here, the Trump politics was extreme as a tree hugger in terms of driving an agenda that included basically no one who didn't look like Ivanka. People got in the streets to protest that, if you have a shred of empathy, you understand that.


Black and Hispanic unemployment under Trump was the best ever.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 11, 2020)

trump is currently lost in the rough searching for his sliced banana ball . . . about to drop one from his pocket and claim he found the original.


----------



## thelonggame (Nov 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Black and Hispanic unemployment under Trump was the best ever.


This is a tired figure. Unemployment has been going up for the last 8 years before Trump burned it down during Covid, everyone was benefitting for a short period of time. But the house of cards was already falling in February as we had lost the trade war with China and recession talk had been around the year before. Still, all the guy had to do was look at Covid as a medical issue and not make it political and he's in the white house today with no problem.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 11, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> This is a tired figure. Unemployment has been going up for the last 8 years before Trump burned it down during Covid, everyone was benefitting for a short period of time. But the house of cards was already falling in February as we had lost the trade war with China and recession talk had been around the year before. Still, all the guy had to do was look at Covid as a medical issue and not make it political and he's in the white house today with no problem.


I say he blew covid, but covid gave him cover for the impending recession and tax break bubble pop that was coming anyways. Like you said if he just dealt with covid like a rational human being, treated it as the medical emergence it still is, he would have been re-elected. But he couldn't fight his habit of looking for immediate personal gain. He's not a long term thinker or he would have never borrowed money from people under Putin's thumb, where he then found himself.


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Most sensible supporters will pack it up and support Biden because that's what sensible people do. There will always be those nut jobs who stick around and try to fight on, but with less and less TV time they'll find some conservative media to whine that Biden put out a Covid plan before even taking the job while Trump never had one, or a healthcare plan, or an economic plan, or an immigration plan. And something great will happen after the innauguration and some nutjob will say Trump did it.


*You Sir are the " Blue " Fluffer for the *
*Filthy Democrat Party that can ONLY 
secure a Win by CHEATING.... FILTHY IN YOUR FACE CHEATING....

Pure and Simple ....Just like that Longlamewart on your nose....!

You look the other way when your players kick, punch, spit, tug don't you....
Ahhh but when the " Other " team does it ....you go into a shit fit....don't you.
Your post is indicative of Pure Hypocrisy.... *
*


QUITTERS NEVER WIN*
*
AND 
*
*WINNERS NEVER QUIT....!!!!*




*FILTHY DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS*


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> This is a tired figure. Unemployment has been going up for the last 8 years before Trump burned it down during Covid, everyone was benefitting for a short period of time. But the house of cards was already falling in February as we had lost the trade war with China and recession talk had been around the year before. Still, all the guy had to do was look at Covid as a medical issue and not make it political and he's in the white house today with no problem.


*LIES LIES LIES......

Go look in the Mirror, that's the only human you're fooling.....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *LIES LIES LIES......
> 
> Go look in the Mirror, that's the only human you're fooling.....!*


trump lost, move on with your wretched excuse for a life.


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump lost, move on with your wretched excuse for a life.



*Wretched describes what you supported for a Candidate and his Ho.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Wretched describes what you supported for a Candidate and his Ho.....*


Poor baby, mean old Americans voted the con out. I just hope your mommy doesn’t kick you out of her house again.


----------



## Booter (Nov 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Wretched describes what you supported for a Candidate and his Ho.....*


Trump lost.  Trump is the worlds biggest loser.  And you are in here everyday like a crackpot nut job worshipping Trump the world's biggest loser.  And Trump wouldn't give you the time of day.  Trump is the worlds biggest loser and you are the worlds biggest sucker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 11, 2020)

Booter said:


> Trump lost.  Trump is the worlds biggest loser.  And you are in here everyday like a crackpot nut job worshipping Trump the world's biggest loser.  And Trump wouldn't give you the time of day.  Trump is the worlds biggest loser and you are the worlds biggest sucker.


Word.


----------



## Booter (Nov 11, 2020)

TRUMP THE WORLDS BIGGEST LOSER!!!

*Trump University*

In 2005, Trump opened the non-accredited, for-profit Trump University. In 2010, four students sued the university for “offering classes that amounted to extended ‘infomercials.’” Following the suit, the “university” changed its name to “The Trump Entrepreneur Initiative,” before ending operations one year later.* In 2013, the New York Attorney General sued Trump and the “university” for $40 million for allegedly defrauding students.*


----------



## thelonggame (Nov 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *LIES LIES LIES......
> 
> Go look in the Mirror, that's the only human you're fooling.....!*


Your guy lost. You're out of oxygen on this issue. Stand up and be part of the resistance and fight for you candidate in 2024, but your guy got voted out because what I said is true. Face reality. Better yet, go get some Trump steaks, take a class at Trump University, and go gamble at one of his casinos.


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2020)

Booter said:


> Trump lost.  Trump is the worlds biggest loser.  *And you are in here everyday* like a crackpot nut job worshipping Trump the world's biggest loser.  And Trump wouldn't give you the time of day.  Trump is the worlds biggest loser and you are the worlds biggest sucker.


*I am.....*
*and I still know the TRUTH.....
and I will raise the PRICES....
and YOU will pay for the CORRUPTION ...*
*and it will hurt when Joe n The Ho go Bye Bye.....



FILTHY DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS*


----------



## crush (Nov 11, 2020)

Here t, you can have Alaska finally.  Congratulations.  Now take your loser friends somewhere else.  Unless of course you want to stop right now and kneel and concede, you piece of dung........lol!  Who the hell thinks that will happen.  Choose wisely friends.


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2020)

crush said:


> Here t, you can have Alaska finally.  Congratulations.  Now take your loser friends somewhere else.  Unless of course you want to stop right now and kneel and concede, you piece of dung........lol!  Who the hell thinks that will happen.  Choose wisely friends.
> 
> View attachment 9451



*How long will you " Cry " when he wins......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *How long will you " Cry " when he wins......*


Wins what parole after 5 years?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 12, 2020)

PHILADELPHIA (AP) — During a Pennsylvania court hearing this week on one of the many election lawsuits brought by President Donald Trump, a judge asked a campaign lawyer whether he had found any signs of fraud from among the 592 ballots challenged.

The answer was no.









						Few legal wins so far as Trump team hunts for proof of fraud
					

During a Pennsylvania court hearing this week on one of the many election lawsuits brought by President Donald Trump, a judge asked a campaign lawyer whether he had found any signs of fraud from among the 592 ballots challenged. “Accusing people of fraud is a pretty big step,” said the lawyer...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 12, 2020)

The city of Detroit has rejected claims of cheating brought by Trump supporters, stating in a court filing that the allegations made by a handful of election observers and one election worker were based on a lack of understanding the processes they were watching.

“Most of the objections raised in the submitted affidavits are grounded in an extraordinary failure to understand how elections function,” wrote attorneys for the city in a response filed Wednesday in Wayne County Circuit Court.









						Detroit lawyers say fraud allegations based on 'extraordinary failure to understand how elections function'
					

The city of Detroit has rejected claims of cheating brought by Trump supporters, stating in a court filing that the allegations made by a handful of election observers and one election worker were based on a lack of understanding the processes they were watching.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## whatithink (Nov 12, 2020)

This is a good article - it wasn't Detroit & Philadelphia that flipped those states, it was the suburbs, ditto in GA. This trends with 2018.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/11/10/biggest-hole-gops-voter-fraud-case/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2020)

Biden carries Arizona, flipping a longtime Republican stronghold
					

For just the second time in more than seven decades, a Democrat will carry Arizona in a presidential election, a monumental shift for a state that was once a Republican stronghold.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2020)

whatithink said:


> This is a good article - it wasn't Detroit & Philadelphia that flipped those states, it was the suburbs, ditto in GA. This trends with 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/11/10/biggest-hole-gops-voter-fraud-case/


Not the most trustworthy citizens in those parts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Biden carries Arizona, flipping a longtime Republican stronghold
> 
> 
> For just the second time in more than seven decades, a Democrat will carry Arizona in a presidential election, a monumental shift for a state that was once a Republican stronghold.
> ...


It ain’t over till your wife sings.


----------



## whatithink (Nov 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not the most trustworthy citizens in those parts.


So not sheep then, is it? Capable of splitting their ballot based on the candidates on offer.


----------



## Chizl (Nov 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not the most trustworthy citizens in those parts.


Why?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2020)

Chizl said:


> Why?


Democrats


----------



## nononono (Nov 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Biden carries Arizona, flipping a longtime Republican stronghold
> 
> 
> For just the second time in more than seven decades, a Democrat will carry Arizona in a presidential election, a monumental shift for a state that was once a Republican stronghold.
> ...


*What has been done to this Country cannot be undone....*
*You will regret what you've supported.

Donald J. Trump Honestly and Fairly won this election and
you and your shit bag Filthy Democrats attempted to steal it from him and 
73,000,000 plus American Citizens....

328,000,000 Americans *
*73,000,000 + voted for President Trump Re-election....


As of now the honest estimate is around 50 - 55,000,000 very under informed *
*Americans voted for this Dementia laden Idiot...
The balance of the " Votes " were manipulated thru software intrusion to the 
Dominion voter tabulation machines with a minor support by the poll workers and their
managers in selected states....*

*THERE'S NO WAY IN PHUCKING HELL THAT AMERICA VOTED BIDEN IN OFFICE......*
*HIS SO-CALLED RALLIES WERE FILLED WITH RENTAL CARS AND LOCAL GOV
WORKERS.....HE COULD NOT MUSTER MORE THAN 200 BODIES AT A RALLY....
THUS THE TIGHT ( VERY ) TIGHT CAMERA SHOTS....
THIS ATTEMPT TO STEAL THIS ELECTION WAS FOR ONE PURPOSE ONLY....
REMOVE THE THREAT TO CHINA'S GLOBAL PLAN.....THAT IS IT !!!!*

*AND THEY GOT CAUGHT ....!

YOU CAN COME ON HERE ALL YOU WANT AND PONTIFICATE THAT BIDEN AND THE HO*
*WON.....BUT THE TRUTH IS COMING VERY FAST LIKE A FREIGHT TRAIN ....
YOU CANNOT STOP IT......*


*FILTHY CORRUPT DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CORRUPT CRIMINALS*


----------



## notintheface (Nov 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *THERE'S NO WAY IN PHUCKING HELL THAT AMERICA VOTED BIDEN IN OFFICE......*


----------



## nononono (Nov 13, 2020)

notintheface said:


> *Snotrunningdownyourface....*


*I hope the schillings you received for selling your soul were worth it....

You can still repent and face the TRUTH...!*


----------



## thelonggame (Nov 23, 2020)

nononono said:


> *What has been done to this Country cannot be undone....*
> *You will regret what you've supported.
> 
> Donald J. Trump Honestly and Fairly won this election and
> ...


How many times has Trump lost?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 24, 2020)

his own worst enemy


----------



## nononono (Nov 24, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> How many times has Trump lost?


*NONE...........!











YOUR LIBERAL SCUM WILL HANG FOR WHAT THEY'VE DONE....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 24, 2020)

nononono said:


> *NONE...........!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quit crying you weak little punk.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Most sensible supporters will pack it up and support Biden because that's what sensible people do.


Sheep do the same thing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Donald Trump, one term president. It has a nice ring to it.


It wasn't even supposed to be one term.  Remember?  Whack jobs whined for 4 years straight.  The last Democrat candidate, Hilz, was so shitty that no recount was required.  Dominion was asleep at the wheel too.  This time, as soon as Florida fell they were ready.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Quit crying you weak little punk.


Speaking of weak.  Am I still on ignore?  This time 4 years ago, you ran off to the safe zone to lick your wounds.  Seems those wounds fester on.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 28, 2020)

trumps not lost he’s just searching the rough for his ball . . . he’s not very good.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trumps not lost he’s just searching the rough for his ball . . . he’s not very good.


Long 4 years was it?


----------



## soccer dude (Nov 29, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Most sensible supporters will pack it up and support Biden because that's what sensible people do. There will always be those nut jobs who stick around and try to fight on, but with less and less TV time they'll find some conservative media to whine that Biden put out a Covid plan before even taking the job while Trump never had one, or a healthcare plan, or an economic plan, or an immigration plan. And something great will happen after the innauguration and some nutjob will say Trump did it.


I love when dems attack Trump rather than supporting Biden who has brought NOTHING to the table before this election day.  In fact, name one meaningful thing Biden said prior to election day?  And please don't say "he'll cure Coronavirus".  I watched him a lot and still don't know what he wants to do if elected president.  I watched the debates and all I saw was Biden attacking Trump on what he did wrong.  I'm not saying Trump is perfect, no one is, but what did Biden do in the 8 years with Obama that brought any value to this country?  As a middle class man all I saw was higher taxes, high gas prices and higher medical.  In fact, we got dropped from our pediatrician of 10 years (because Obama care patients had priority), paid $7,000 for an ER visit because of Obama care, lost child tax credits because of Obama and Biden.  With Trump, I got several more thousand in my pocket from taxes, paid less for gas and paid a bit less for medical (Dems didn't let Trump kill Obamacare so not his fault).  And yes, I watch both CNN, Fox and the other conservative news channels so I can get a worldly picture, and a lot of the facts are not presented on the dem channels.  They are conveniently hidden to enforce their dem ways.  I.e., CNN has not (to my knowledge) admitted any fraud going on in the election.  Why has CNN not spoken of the several hundred thousand votes that came in 99% for Biden at 3am?  Hmmm.  I am a math guy and those stats are just plain impossible unless there's fraud.

I've made my opinions only after listening to both sides.  Please do the same people so you're not just a minion in the leftist/democratic society.  Trump is doing nothing that the dems didn't already do with Hillary's recount in 2016.  If Biden wins and does some good stuff, I'm all ears and will embrace.  Just haven't heard anything good yet and still have a bad taste in my mouth from Obama and how it impacted my family.

And finally, let's be honest.  I love when dems say "let's all just get along" when dems have crucified Trump for 4 years with the Russian conspiracy, impeachment hearings, Kavanaugh crucifixion and constant attacks on all the main stream media just because he says it like it is.  It's amazing Trump got any work done at all these past 4 years.  Dems are the ones causing all the issues, not Trump.  Look at who's attacking who.  When was the last time you even heard of a republican burning down a building or republicans rioting(different than a peaceful protest which I'm ok with)?  Oh right, not in my lifetime.  Furthermore, all this same racial tension existed during Obama.  It's just now the dem channels are shoving it in your face so you believe there's more racial injustice now than ever.  I think any innocent life lost is bad but look at the facts people.  Enough rambling for now but I can't just stand one-sided people.  For you Biden fans, please list out his accomplishments for me.  I'm all ears.


----------



## espola (Nov 29, 2020)

soccer dude said:


> I love when dems attack Trump rather than supporting Biden who has brought NOTHING to the table before this election day. In fact, name one meaningful thing Biden said prior to election day? And please don't say "he'll cure Coronavirus". I watched him a lot and still don't know what he wants to do if elected president. I watched the debates and all I saw was Biden attacking Trump on what he did wrong. I'm not saying Trump is perfect, no one is, but what did Biden do in the 8 years with Obama that brought any value to this country? As a middle class man all I saw was higher taxes, high gas prices and higher medical. In fact, we got dropped from our pediatrician of 10 years (because Obama care patients had priority), paid $7,000 for an ER visit because of Obama care, lost child tax credits because of Obama and Biden. With Trump, I got several more thousand in my pocket from taxes, paid less for gas and paid a bit less for medical (Dems didn't let Trump kill Obamacare so not his fault). And yes, I watch both CNN, Fox and the other conservative news channels so I can get a worldly picture, and a lot of the facts are not presented on the dem channels. They are conveniently hidden to enforce their dem ways. I.e., CNN has not (to my knowledge) admitted any fraud going on in the election. Why has CNN not spoken of the several hundred thousand votes that came in 99% for Biden at 3am? Hmmm. I am a math guy and those stats are just plain impossible unless there's fraud. I've made my opinions only after listening to both sides. Please do the same people so you're not just a minion in the leftist/democratic society. Trump is doing nothing that the dems didn't already do with Hillary's recount in 2016. If Biden wins and does some good stuff, I'm all ears and will embrace. Just haven't heard anything good yet and still have a bad taste in my mouth from Obama and how it impacted my family. And finally, let's be honest. I love when dems say "let's all just get along" when dems have crucified Trump for 4 years with the Russian conspiracy, impeachment hearings, Kavanaugh crucifixion and constant attacks on all the main stream media just because he says it like it is. It's amazing Trump got any work done at all these past 4 years. Dems are the ones causing all the issues, not Trump. Look at who's attacking who. When was the last time you even heard of a republican burning down a building or republicans rioting(different than a peaceful protest which I'm ok with)? Oh right, not in my lifetime. Furthermore, all this same racial tension existed during Obama. It's just now the dem channels are shoving it in your face so you believe there's more racial injustice now than ever. I think any innocent life lost is bad but look at the facts people. Enough rambling for now but I can't just stand one-sided people. For you Biden fans, please list out his accomplishments for me. I'm all ears.





soccer dude said:


> I love when dems attack Trump rather than supporting Biden who has brought NOTHING to the table before this election day. In fact, name one meaningful thing Biden said prior to election day? And please don't say "he'll cure Coronavirus". I watched him a lot and still don't know what he wants to do if elected president. I watched the debates and all I saw was Biden attacking Trump on what he did wrong. I'm not saying Trump is perfect, no one is, but what did Biden do in the 8 years with Obama that brought any value to this country? As a middle class man all I saw was higher taxes, high gas prices and higher medical. In fact, we got dropped from our pediatrician of 10 years (because Obama care patients had priority), paid $7,000 for an ER visit because of Obama care, lost child tax credits because of Obama and Biden. With Trump, I got several more thousand in my pocket from taxes, paid less for gas and paid a bit less for medical (Dems didn't let Trump kill Obamacare so not his fault). And yes, I watch both CNN, Fox and the other conservative news channels so I can get a worldly picture, and a lot of the facts are not presented on the dem channels. They are conveniently hidden to enforce their dem ways. I.e., CNN has not (to my knowledge) admitted any fraud going on in the election. Why has CNN not spoken of the several hundred thousand votes that came in 99% for Biden at 3am? Hmmm. I am a math guy and those stats are just plain impossible unless there's fraud. I've made my opinions only after listening to both sides. Please do the same people so you're not just a minion in the leftist/democratic society. Trump is doing nothing that the dems didn't already do with Hillary's recount in 2016. If Biden wins and does some good stuff, I'm all ears and will embrace. Just haven't heard anything good yet and still have a bad taste in my mouth from Obama and how it impacted my family. And finally, let's be honest. I love when dems say "let's all just get along" when dems have crucified Trump for 4 years with the Russian conspiracy, impeachment hearings, Kavanaugh crucifixion and constant attacks on all the main stream media just because he says it like it is. It's amazing Trump got any work done at all these past 4 years. Dems are the ones causing all the issues, not Trump. Look at who's attacking who. When was the last time you even heard of a republican burning down a building or republicans rioting(different than a peaceful protest which I'm ok with)? Oh right, not in my lifetime. Furthermore, all this same racial tension existed during Obama. It's just now the dem channels are shoving it in your face so you believe there's more racial injustice now than ever. I think any innocent life lost is bad but look at the facts people. Enough rambling for now but I can't just stand one-sided people. For you Biden fans, please list out his accomplishments for me. I'm all ears.


----------



## espola (Nov 29, 2020)

soccer dude said:


> I love when dems attack Trump rather than supporting Biden who has brought NOTHING to the table before this election day.  In fact, name one meaningful thing Biden said prior to election day?  And please don't say "he'll cure Coronavirus".  I watched him a lot and still don't know what he wants to do if elected president.  I watched the debates and all I saw was Biden attacking Trump on what he did wrong.  I'm not saying Trump is perfect, no one is, but what did Biden do in the 8 years with Obama that brought any value to this country?  As a middle class man all I saw was higher taxes, high gas prices and higher medical.  In fact, we got dropped from our pediatrician of 10 years (because Obama care patients had priority), paid $7,000 for an ER visit because of Obama care, lost child tax credits because of Obama and Biden.  With Trump, I got several more thousand in my pocket from taxes, paid less for gas and paid a bit less for medical (Dems didn't let Trump kill Obamacare so not his fault).  And yes, I watch both CNN, Fox and the other conservative news channels so I can get a worldly picture, and a lot of the facts are not presented on the dem channels.  They are conveniently hidden to enforce their dem ways.  I.e., CNN has not (to my knowledge) admitted any fraud going on in the election.  Why has CNN not spoken of the several hundred thousand votes that came in 99% for Biden at 3am?  Hmmm.  I am a math guy and those stats are just plain impossible unless there's fraud.
> 
> I've made my opinions only after listening to both sides.  Please do the same people so you're not just a minion in the leftist/democratic society.  Trump is doing nothing that the dems didn't already do with Hillary's recount in 2016.  If Biden wins and does some good stuff, I'm all ears and will embrace.  Just haven't heard anything good yet and still have a bad taste in my mouth from Obama and how it impacted my family.
> 
> And finally, let's be honest.  I love when dems say "let's all just get along" when dems have crucified Trump for 4 years with the Russian conspiracy, impeachment hearings, Kavanaugh crucifixion and constant attacks on all the main stream media just because he says it like it is.  It's amazing Trump got any work done at all these past 4 years.  Dems are the ones causing all the issues, not Trump.  Look at who's attacking who.  When was the last time you even heard of a republican burning down a building or republicans rioting(different than a peaceful protest which I'm ok with)?  Oh right, not in my lifetime.  Furthermore, all this same racial tension existed during Obama.  It's just now the dem channels are shoving it in your face so you believe there's more racial injustice now than ever.  I think any innocent life lost is bad but look at the facts people.  Enough rambling for now but I can't just stand one-sided people.  For you Biden fans, please list out his accomplishments for me.  I'm all ears.


Coocoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 30, 2020)

trump just keeps losing, over and over and over again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump just keeps losing, over and over and over again.


Coocoo


----------



## espola (Dec 1, 2020)

I am not surprised at this point to see the term "bribery for pardons" in the news, since it continues a theme of T has mined just about every nugget t could find for his personal benefit.

Is Rudy's name in the redacted pages?  It seems that he should know whether or not his personal effects were searched or seized.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2020)

espola said:


> I am not surprised at this point to see the term "bribery for pardons" in the news, since it continues a theme of T has mined just about every nugget t could find for his personal benefit.
> 
> Is Rudy's name in the redacted pages?  It seems that he should know whether or not his personal effects were searched or seized.


Yawn


----------



## nextgenathletics (Dec 1, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Fair comment, but there was overt Russian meddling before the election and it was known by everyone except those who said fake news. Yes, people who hug trees and people who hold up fake dead babies to tell you that abortion is wrong, both are fucked. But we gotta get real here, the Trump politics was extreme as a tree hugger in terms of driving an agenda that included basically no one who didn't look like Ivanka. People got in the streets to protest that, if you have a shred of empathy, you understand that.


I have empathy for brown people in the middle east; thank God they got four years of reduced wars and increased peace agreements under Trump. I pray it lasts. Sad to know they might lose that quickly under your establishment and Biden. 

Hopefully the peace agreements outdo the thirst for blood and war from ignorant people like yourself who worship the corporate media.


----------



## nextgenathletics (Dec 2, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> This is a tired figure. Unemployment has been going up for the last 8 years before Trump burned it down during Covid, everyone was benefitting for a short period of time. But the house of cards was already falling in February as we had lost the trade war with China and recession talk had been around the year before. Still, all the guy had to do was look at Covid as a medical issue and not make it political and he's in the white house today with no problem.


You are very racist. Tired figure? Blowing off an amazing growth in financial well-being for minorities is nothing to scoff at. My family migrated here from El Salvador and Russia as Jews. One side dealt with government oppression in El Salvador and the other the Holocaust. We celebrate when we see minorities succeed because that is what we did as a family; we also appreciate when government stays out of our way. If you are going to attribute COVID as a failure of the Trump admin, you must also attribute the unemployment numbers amongst minorities as a success of the Trump admin; otherwise you offer nothing but a mouth for the propaganda machine to stick it's shaft into.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 2, 2020)

nextgenathletics said:


> I have empathy for brown people in the middle east; thank God they got four years of reduced wars and increased peace agreements under Trump. I pray it lasts. Sad to know they might lose that quickly under your establishment and Biden.
> 
> Hopefully the peace agreements outdo the thirst for blood and war from ignorant people like yourself who worship the corporate media.


Apparently you believe trump over the reality, google Yemen or perhaps Syria? Not to mention the ongoing genocide in Africa.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 2, 2020)

nextgenathletics said:


> I have empathy for brown people in the middle east; thank God they got four years of reduced wars and increased peace agreements under Trump. I pray it lasts. Sad to know they might lose that quickly under your establishment and Biden.
> 
> Hopefully the peace agreements outdo the thirst for blood and war from ignorant people like yourself who worship the corporate media.





			https://arcg.is/01zjX0


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 2, 2020)

nextgenathletics said:


> You are very racist. Tired figure? Blowing off an amazing growth in financial well-being for minorities is nothing to scoff at. My family migrated here from El Salvador and Russia as Jews. One side dealt with government oppression in El Salvador and the other the Holocaust. We celebrate when we see minorities succeed because that is what we did as a family; we also appreciate when government stays out of our way. If you are going to attribute COVID as a failure of the Trump admin, you must also attribute the unemployment numbers amongst minorities as a success of the Trump admin; otherwise you offer nothing but a mouth for the propaganda machine to stick it's shaft into.


The economy that trump inherited had been on the way up for years. The failures from the top regarding COVID-19 was all his doing or more precisely not doing much. trumps complete lack of understanding concerning both issues is why he wasn’t re-elected. Control the virus and the economy would never hit to where we are now, a dip, but not this cavern. It’s ok a democrat is on the way to right the ship, once again, part of the team that did it last time.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people have been saying the last election was rigged for 4 years.
> Russia, remember?


Russian influence swayed some votes but there were no calls of fraud. Some people may have changed their vote when they bought into social media propaganda, but that vote was still their decision just like this past election that had Biden elected by a “LANDSLIDE!!!!” Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The economy that trump inherited had been on the way up for years. The failures from the top regarding COVID-19 was all his doing or more precisely not doing much. trumps complete lack of understanding concerning both issues is why he wasn’t re-elected. Control the virus and the economy would never hit to where we are now, a dip, but not this cavern. It’s ok a democrat is on the way to right the ship, once again, part of the team that did it last time.


Coocoo


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Russian influence swayed some votes but there were no calls of fraud. Some people may have changed their vote when they bought into social media propaganda, but that vote was still their decision just like this past election that had Biden elected by a “LANDSLIDE!!!!” Lol!


Lol!  You ran off to the safe zone this time last year.  You couldn't handle it.  Pretty pathetic.


----------



## nextgenathletics (Dec 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The economy that trump inherited had been on the way up for years. The failures from the top regarding COVID-19 was all his doing or more precisely not doing much. trumps complete lack of understanding concerning both issues is why he wasn’t re-elected. Control the virus and the economy would never hit to where we are now, a dip, but not this cavern. It’s ok a democrat is on the way to right the ship, once again, part of the team that did it last time.


If the democrats including Obama/Biden were doing such a great job, Trump would have never been elected in the first place. They weren't addressing working class problems. You can talk media narratives all you want, but the numbers don't lie.

Outsourced jobs, high unemployment figures, lies about addressing the southern border, lies about pulling troops out of the middle east, lies about being able to keep your doctor, lies about fair trade deals with China (NAFTA was horrific), lies that police officers were systemically evil, funding Iran 100+ billion dollars which gave rise to Hamas, Hezbollah and ISIS, never addressing North Korea.

If the democrats are the great fixers, why did they lose house seats in 2016 and 2020? Why did they lose the senate in 2015? Why didn't they capture the senate in 2020?

No one honestly likes democrats; they are horrible; the ONLY thing they have going for them is Obamacare, because people are stuck with it and scared that changing it will take away their healthcare. Trump lost by one of two reasons. 1. The media finally won their relentless smear campaign on him, or 2. There was systemic voter fraud.

Democrats certainly didn't win because people actually think they will help the country. No one truly believes that. They just hate Trump so badly, they rather drink the establishment poison. See, democrats don't need a pandemic to destroy the country.


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2020)

nextgenathletics said:


> Trump lost by one of two reasons. 1. The media finally won their relentless smear campaign on him, or 2. There was systemic voter fraud.


Coocoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 2, 2020)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


There is a fine line between coocoo and dumb-dumb.


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2020)

No further comment necessary --


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334315220815278080


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 2, 2020)

espola said:


> No further comment necessary --
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334315220815278080


That is a good representation of a typical trump supporter.


----------



## soccer dude (Dec 2, 2020)

nextgenathletics said:


> If the democrats including Obama/Biden were doing such a great job, Trump would have never been elected in the first place. They weren't addressing working class problems. You can talk media narratives all you want, but the numbers don't lie.
> 
> Outsourced jobs, high unemployment figures, lies about addressing the southern border, lies about pulling troops out of the middle east, lies about being able to keep your doctor, lies about fair trade deals with China (NAFTA was horrific), lies that police officers were systemically evil, funding Iran 100+ billion dollars which gave rise to Hamas, Hezbollah and ISIS, never addressing North Korea.
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it better myself.  Bravo.  Finally, someone with some sense on this board!!!  I agree that unless you're in poverty or elderly (where extra healthcare is needed) I don't see any good ideas coming from democrats that Trump hasn't already done.  Come on, get real with the pandemic.  Could Biden have done any better?  Not without shutting down the country.  Let's not forget that Biden is the one who outed Trump for shutting down international travel when he did.  It's sad that 230K people died but in reference, 60K people die each year from the flu and we never hear a peep out of anyone.  The only reason 230K is so bad is because of the media.  If Biden were president the media would have just whitewashed it as "he did the best he could do.  It's just another flu season."


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2020)

soccer dude said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself.  Bravo.  Finally, someone with some sense on this board!!!  I agree that unless you're in poverty or elderly (where extra healthcare is needed) I don't see any good ideas coming from democrats that Trump hasn't already done.  Come on, get real with the pandemic.  Could Biden have done any better?  Not without shutting down the country.  Let's not forget that Biden is the one who outed Trump for shutting down international travel when he did.  It's sad that 230K people died but in reference, 60K people die each year from the flu and we never hear a peep out of anyone.  The only reason 230K is so bad is because of the media.  If Biden were president the media would have just whitewashed it as "he did the best he could do.  It's just another flu season."


Not a peep from anyone about the flu?  Then why did I get a flu shot today?


----------



## soccer dude (Dec 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is a good representation of a typical trump supporter.


Even drunk she makes more sense than anything I've heard on CNN.  I like that she kept with the numbers at least.  It wasn't the usual democratic rant like "I just hate trump.  Just because...".


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2020)

soccer dude said:


> Even drunk she makes more sense than anything I've heard on CNN.  I like that she kept with the numbers at least.  It wasn't the usual democratic rant like "I just hate trump.  Just because...".


Nonsense.


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is a good representation of a typical trump supporter.


This one is better --  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334325483375374340
A logical problem arises -- if all Chinese look alike to her, wouldn't all their IDs look alike?


----------



## soccer dude (Dec 2, 2020)

espola said:


> Not a peep from anyone about the flu?  Then why did I get a flu shot today?


Because they're free dude (for 95% of us).  Come on.  Are we going to analyze every word I say?  You dig, you find of course.  How many times have you heard Covid vaccine vs flu shot in the last few weeks or when trump was getting crucified on his covid death counts?  That's what I was referring to.


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2020)

soccer dude said:


> Because they're free dude (for 95% of us).  Come on.  Are we going to analyze every word I say?  You dig, you find of course.  How many times have you heard Covid vaccine vs flu shot in the last few weeks or when trump was getting crucified on his covid death counts?  That's what I was referring to.


I got the flu shot because several people told me it was a good idea.

I'll get the covid shot when it becomes available, also, but if there is a limited supply I would prefer that younger people than myself get it first because they have more lifetime at stake.

When you stop posting nonsense, I'll stop pointing it out.


----------



## soccer dude (Dec 2, 2020)

Again, you dig deep enough, you'll find some funny political stuff.  Do we really want to have a "who can post the funniest political videos" contest. Democrats need to be careful about that.  I have a bunch I could post on those stupid dem reporters crucifying trump at his press conferences that made no sense at all and were just trying to stir the pot.  I have better things to do with my time though.


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2020)

soccer dude said:


> Again, you dig deep enough, you'll find some funny political stuff.  Do we really want to have a "who can post the funniest political videos" contest. Democrats need to be careful about that.  I have a bunch I could post on those stupid dem reporters crucifying trump at his press conferences that made no sense at all and were just trying to stir the pot.  I have better things to do with my time though.


Oh, please -- don't hold back.


----------



## soccer dude (Dec 2, 2020)

espola said:


> Oh, please -- don't hold back.


Ok, you asked for it.  This is my favorite video of how dumb and insensitive dems can be, judging without proof of anything, at Ohio State University.  



.  Dems literally riot with violence til this girls leaves the campus and all she did was ask some general questions.  Hmmm.  Boy, what are they teaching kids over at OSU...


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2020)

soccer dude said:


> Ok, you asked for it.  This is my favorite video of how dumb and insensitive dems can be, judging without proof of anything, at Ohio State University.
> 
> 
> 
> .  Dems literally riot with violence til this girls leaves the campus and all she did was ask some general questions.  Hmmm.  Boy, what are they teaching kids over at OSU...


You don't even know the difference between Ohio University and Ohio State.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 3, 2020)

espola said:


> You don't even know the difference between Ohio University and Ohio State.


Seems there is a fresh crop of stupidity in here. They are so proud of their ignorance.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 3, 2020)

soccer dude said:


> Ok, you asked for it.  This is my favorite video of how dumb and insensitive dems can be, judging without proof of anything, at Ohio State University.
> 
> 
> 
> .  Dems literally riot with violence til this girls leaves the campus and all she did was ask some general questions.  Hmmm.  Boy, what are they teaching kids over at OSU...


Magoo can't defend the asswipes in the video, so he makes a lame comment about the school 
Typical Magoo worried about minutia and misses the point of the post


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems there is a fresh crop of stupidity in here. They are so proud of their ignorance.


Still projecting your insecurities...bless your little heart.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 3, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Magoo can't defend the asswipes in the video, so he makes a lame comment about the school
> Typical Magoo worried about minutia and misses the point of the post


The basis that college kids represent all Democrats is a bit far fetched in the first place. Do those marching with torches chanting “Jews will not replace us” and “blood and soil” in Charlottesville represent all Republicans?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 3, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Still projecting your insecurities...bless your little heart.


You are the old crop of stupid. Your ignorance is well known in here. You are the original mr Magoo in here, trying to pass it to someone else won’t change that. Oh yeah and let’s not forget you welched on our bet in 2012, typical trump sucker . . . Did you ever ask for your trump U money back? Lol!


----------



## espola (Dec 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems there is a fresh crop of stupidity in here. They are so proud of their ignorance.


This guy is not stupid or funny - just criminal --


----------



## espola (Dec 3, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Magoo can't defend the asswipes in the video, so he makes a lame comment about the school
> Typical Magoo worried about minutia and misses the point of the post


Even Infowars (Ms Bennett's employer) got it right.


----------



## nextgenathletics (Dec 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are the old crop of stupid. Your ignorance is well known in here. You are the original mr Magoo in here, trying to pass it to someone else won’t change that. Oh yeah and let’s not forget you welched on our bet in 2012, typical trump sucker . . . Did you ever ask for your trump U money back? Lol!



All you do is throw ad-hominem insults around...boring and typical response from those who don't have a secure position.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 3, 2020)

nextgenathletics said:


> All you do is throw ad-hominem insults around...boring and typical response from those who don't have a secure position.


Lying eyes gets back what he puts out. Been that way in here for a decade. Who are you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 3, 2020)

Second, the paltriness of the legal effort is a dead giveaway of the real game. Why pretend to pursue a case that you are not actually pursuing? Money. The phony legal effort is a tool cynically employed to separate Trump supporters from their cash.
It’s working beautifully. According to published reports, Trump’s personal political action committee raised $170 million in November by squeezing donors to stop the (non)steal. That’s a lot of lettuce — more money than Trump was raising in recent months for his actual campaign. And here’s the beauty part for a man on the make: Most of those millions are Trump’s to spend essentially without limits. Too bad Trump University closed down. As ex-president, Trump could have offered a seminar titled “Tearing Down Democracy for Fun and Profit.”



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/there-sure-is-evidence-of-fraud-just-not-the-fraud-trump-is-ranting-about/2020/12/01/6eae4944-3402-11eb-b59c-adb7153d10c2_story.html


----------



## thelonggame (Dec 3, 2020)

nextgenathletics said:


> You are very racist. Tired figure? Blowing off an amazing growth in financial well-being for minorities is nothing to scoff at. My family migrated here from El Salvador and Russia as Jews. One side dealt with government oppression in El Salvador and the other the Holocaust. We celebrate when we see minorities succeed because that is what we did as a family; we also appreciate when government stays out of our way. If you are going to attribute COVID as a failure of the Trump admin, you must also attribute the unemployment numbers amongst minorities as a success of the Trump admin; otherwise you offer nothing but a mouth for the propaganda machine to stick it's shaft into.


YOu're blinded by your faith in Trump. There is a net job loss under Trump and that applies to everyone. Get a grip on it, dude, I'm also from a minority family. Employment had been going up for years until Trump torched it and the entire economy but not dealing with a public health issue that is now out of control. And what do you mean by government staying out of your way? Apparently that smokescreen worked in Florida when, somehow, who this universe understands how, Trump managed to convince a population of people that Biden was more like Fidel than he was. In what universe could this be true? In the USA, if you hadn't noticed, we have been in a socialist environment for the last 9 months, with people depending on the government to pay their wages, not to mention farm income 40% subsidized by Trump for losing the trade war and trying to win an election, not to mention gas subsidized by the government forever, whereas everywhere else in the world except the gulf states pays actual gas prices. The government is so all over your business every day. You need a valid argument before trying to speak up. THis country wouldn't have been in protest if Trump gave a shit about anyone else other than his family for the last 4 years.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 3, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> YOu're blinded by your faith in Trump. There is a net job loss under Trump and that applies to everyone. Get a grip on it, dude, I'm also from a minority family. Employment had been going up for years until Trump torched it and the entire economy but not dealing with a public health issue that is now out of control. And what do you mean by government staying out of your way? Apparently that smokescreen worked in Florida when, somehow, who this universe understands how, Trump managed to convince a population of people that Biden was more like Fidel than he was. In what universe could this be true? In the USA, if you hadn't noticed, we have been in a socialist environment for the last 9 months, with people depending on the government to pay their wages, not to mention farm income 40% subsidized by Trump for losing the trade war and trying to win an election, not to mention gas subsidized by the government forever, whereas everywhere else in the world except the gulf states pays actual gas prices. The government is so all over your business every day. You need a valid argument before trying to speak up. THis country wouldn't have been in protest if Trump gave a shit about anyone else other than his family for the last 4 years.


Well put.


----------



## nextgenathletics (Dec 3, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> YOu're blinded by your faith in Trump. There is a net job loss under Trump and that applies to everyone. Get a grip on it, dude, I'm also from a minority family. Employment had been going up for years until Trump torched it and the entire economy but not dealing with a public health issue that is now out of control. And what do you mean by government staying out of your way? Apparently that smokescreen worked in Florida when, somehow, who this universe understands how, Trump managed to convince a population of people that Biden was more like Fidel than he was. In what universe could this be true? In the USA, if you hadn't noticed, we have been in a socialist environment for the last 9 months, with people depending on the government to pay their wages, not to mention farm income 40% subsidized by Trump for losing the trade war and trying to win an election, not to mention gas subsidized by the government forever, whereas everywhere else in the world except the gulf states pays actual gas prices. The government is so all over your business every day. You need a valid argument before trying to speak up. THis country wouldn't have been in protest if Trump gave a shit about anyone else other than his family for the last 4 years.


My goodness, where to start? Try using statistics to back up your nonsense "points" next time.

Every unemployment metric, according to the Bureau of Labor Statistics puts Trump at a positive growth rate, even during the Pandemic (which is the best way to measure how a president leads:




If you notice, unemployment did spike under Obama but then had gradual decrease; this was mostly due to the technological revolution that coincided with Obama's presidency. Now Obama did have to deal with the great recession, but look how slow of a recovery that is? It took the Obama admin over 5 years to even get back to pre-recession levels. Why is this relevant for Trump? 1. There was no spike in unemployment when Trump took office, which was a good sign and 2. Trump further pushed unemployment to 20 year record lows. 3. You can see how a true recovery is enacted with competent leadership.

You can see from the drastic spike at the end, which is obviously COVID, job growth collapsed (which is where you get your overall net job loss statistic from (foolish metric BTW as this impacted the globe, so it was not directly attributed to any particular leader) however, checkout the immediate and almost more remarkable instant recovery right after. THIS is a sign of competency coupled with mitigation. If the Trump admin was failing, you would have seen something more akin to what you saw during Obama's recovery; slow and gradual. Here you see an almost miracle of a recovery.

Now let's look at the stock market, which tends to be a step ahead of the game in regards to economic outlook:


The DOW Jones industrial sector was the largest hit index during COVID. Compared to the NASDAQ which is mostly technology, the DOW got hammered. Tech has boomed. The recovery from the DOW indicates the sentiment for growth in the manufacturing, entertainment, food, gas, oil, infrastructure. The market doesn't lie. Pair this recovery with the quick turn-around in unemployment figures indicates how the economic well-being is measuring up. In summary, Trump is GOOD for he economy. REALLY GOOD.

You say we've been mostly socialist the past 9 months? What planet are you living on? We've had ONE stimulus bill and scattered emergency grants and loans. The majority of the subsidies have been mostly state unemployment. Sounds hardly socialistic to me. The recovery here is via good ole' capitalism and huge support from the technology industry.

The rest of your words, like the gas subsidies, farm subsidies, and protests aren't worth even acknowledging because they are so off base.

Again, it can all be summed up very simply. If Obama/Biden and the democrats were doing such an amazing job with this country and working class people weren't struggling, Bernie would have never received such support, and Trump would never been elected in the first place.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 3, 2020)

nextgenathletics said:


> My goodness, where to start? Try using statistics to back up your nonsense "points" next time.
> 
> Every unemployment metric, according to the Bureau of Labor Statistics puts Trump at a positive growth rate, even during the Pandemic (which is the best way to measure how a president leads:
> 
> ...


trump lost.


----------



## Chizl (Dec 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump lost.


I fixed it for you...

"Again, it can all be summed up very simply. If Trump/Pence and the Republicans were doing such an amazing job with this country and working class people weren't struggling, Biden would never been elected in the first place"


----------



## nextgenathletics (Dec 3, 2020)

Chizl said:


> I fixed it for you...
> 
> "Again, it can all be summed up very simply. If Trump/Pence and the Republicans were doing such an amazing job with this country and working class people weren't struggling, Biden would never been elected in the first place"


It's impossible to elect someone who never received legitimate votes. He can be ushered in, sure. But, Biden wasn't elected. No one votes for someone who has failed them for 47 years, especially when they just voted his party out 4 years prior.


----------



## nextgenathletics (Dec 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump lost.


Fastest economic and GDP recovery in history. Check mate; Trump wins. Re-elected or not. 

No one remembers obsolete politicians like Biden.


----------



## soccer dude (Dec 3, 2020)

espola said:


> You don't even know the difference between Ohio University and Ohio State.


Really, that's all you got out of this video was that I mistook Ohio State for Ohio University?  Sorry, I'm from California, and no disrespect to Ohions, but is there really a difference?  Typical Dem response to sidestep the real issue.  And did I hear right that college students at "Ohio University" don't represent a typical Democat?  So, college students aren't the future of this country??  I think this video shows how mainstream media is brain-washing the youth of today.  Funny that all I heard were crickets after this video.


----------



## espola (Dec 3, 2020)

soccer dude said:


> Really, that's all you got out of this video was that I mistook Ohio State for Ohio University?  Sorry, I'm from California, and no disrespect to Ohions, but is there really a difference?  Typical Dem response to sidestep the real issue.  And did I hear right that college students at "Ohio University" don't represent a typical Democat?  So, college students aren't the future of this country??  I think this video shows how mainstream media is brain-washing the youth of today.  Funny that all I heard were crickets after this video.


Clueless.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 4, 2020)

nextgenathletics said:


> Fastest economic and GDP recovery in history. Check mate; Trump wins. Re-elected or not.
> 
> No one remembers obsolete politicians like Biden.


You live in a trump worshipping world separate from reality. Good luck in there.


----------



## thelonggame (Dec 4, 2020)

nextgenathletics said:


> My goodness, where to start? Try using statistics to back up your nonsense "points" next time.
> 
> Every unemployment metric, according to the Bureau of Labor Statistics puts Trump at a positive growth rate, even during the Pandemic (which is the best way to measure how a president leads:
> 
> ...


For a brief moment in time the trump admin had a good run of employment figures, despite a recession looming at the time, a lost trade war with China. And the stock market did soar after a tax cut that allowed Amazon, APple, Tesla and Facebook to create billionairs and the normal guy to pay higher taxes. As of today we can't recover jobs because we can't even get a handle on the pandemic because the president doesn't think that it exists. But good try on your narrative. And I would say maybe it's your El Salvadorian roots, but no, there will be no martial law, Trump lost by 8 million legal votes, he has lost 42 court cases. He is a fucking loser. No military is going to save them, this is not a junta, this is the USA. Welcome to the USA. I hope you make a ton of money in the stock market, which has soared to historic heights since Trump was declare a LOSER. Because company CEOs want stability, and stability = money.


----------



## espola (Dec 4, 2020)

"I want him to leave and keep his mouth shut for the next four years. The guy is so ignorant and arrogant. He billed himself as a builder, and he’s done nothing. He couldn’t even get an infrastructure bill passed."

-- Michael Cohen


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 8, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/courts_law/supreme-court-trump-pennsylvania-election-results/2020/12/08/4d39e16c-397d-11eb-98c4-25dc9f4987e8_story.html?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=news_tab&utm_content=algorithm&fb_news_token=eyJhbGciOiJIUzI1NiIsInR5cCI6IkpXVCJ9.eyJqdGkiOiJmYl81ZmQwMGM0YTBjMzljMWIwOTIwNTE2OSIsImlzcyI6Imh0dHBzOlwvXC93d3cuZmFjZWJvb2suY29tIiwiaWF0IjoxNjA3NDcwMTUzLCJleHAiOjE2MDc0NzE5NTMsInVybCI6Imh0dHBzOlwvXC93d3cud2FzaGluZ3RvbnBvc3QuY29tXC9wb2xpdGljc1wvY291cnRzX2xhd1wvc3VwcmVtZS1jb3VydC10cnVtcC1wZW5uc3lsdmFuaWEtZWxlY3Rpb24tcmVzdWx0c1wvMjAyMFwvMTJcLzA4XC80ZDM5ZTE2Yy0zOTdkLTExZWItOThjNC0yNWRjOWY0OTg3ZThfc3RvcnkuaHRtbCIsInRvcF9zdG9yaWVzIjp0cnVlfQ.AVz-M77OS_NPUTW0w-fmi8hP4oEzyndtx1Ff3DEEi88


----------



## nextgenathletics (Dec 8, 2020)

COVID-19 vaccine: Historic moment first UK patient receives coronavirus Pfizer/BioNTech coronavirus jab outside clinical trial
					

Grandmother Margaret Keenan, 90, has become the first person in the world to receive the jab as part of a vaccination programme.




					news.sky.com


----------



## nextgenathletics (Dec 8, 2020)

COVID 19: Oxford/AstraZeneca vaccine is safe and effective, independent analysis finds
					

Researchers say the jab will have a "big impact" on the pandemic and hope it will be approved for use in the UK "within weeks".




					news.sky.com


----------



## nextgenathletics (Dec 8, 2020)

FedEx says it has ample air capacity for vaccines | One America News Network
					

By Lisa Baertlein LOS ANGELES (Reuters) - FedEx Corp - and its rival United Parcel Service Inc - have enough air cargo capacity handle COVID-19 vaccine deliveries, FedEx Americas President Richard




					www.oann.com


----------



## espola (Dec 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/courts_law/supreme-court-trump-pennsylvania-election-results/2020/12/08/4d39e16c-397d-11eb-98c4-25dc9f4987e8_story.html?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=news_tab&utm_content=algorithm&fb_news_token=eyJhbGciOiJIUzI1NiIsInR5cCI6IkpXVCJ9.eyJqdGkiOiJmYl81ZmQwMGM0YTBjMzljMWIwOTIwNTE2OSIsImlzcyI6Imh0dHBzOlwvXC93d3cuZmFjZWJvb2suY29tIiwiaWF0IjoxNjA3NDcwMTUzLCJleHAiOjE2MDc0NzE5NTMsInVybCI6Imh0dHBzOlwvXC93d3cud2FzaGluZ3RvbnBvc3QuY29tXC9wb2xpdGljc1wvY291cnRzX2xhd1wvc3VwcmVtZS1jb3VydC10cnVtcC1wZW5uc3lsdmFuaWEtZWxlY3Rpb24tcmVzdWx0c1wvMjAyMFwvMTJcLzA4XC80ZDM5ZTE2Yy0zOTdkLTExZWItOThjNC0yNWRjOWY0OTg3ZThfc3RvcnkuaHRtbCIsInRvcF9zdG9yaWVzIjp0cnVlfQ.AVz-M77OS_NPUTW0w-fmi8hP4oEzyndtx1Ff3DEEi88


There goes t's Supreme Court hopes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 11, 2020)

"The application for injunctive relief presented to Justice Alito and by him referred to the Court is denied,"


----------



## Grace T. (Dec 12, 2020)

There's been alot of left on right violence today and right on left, including a shooting of an Antifa guys, a stabbing of an Antifa guy, a stabbing of a Patriot Boy and multiple brawls, macings, and hospitalizations, in at least 5 major cities including Washington DC following the Trump rally.  The only thing that's been holding the cons back so far has been the notion they are pro police and they are supporting the police, but things are rapidly shifting as the notion the police won't do anything to protect them is beginning to take hold.  If this continues, it's only a matter of time before it begins to spread beyond the handful of extremists.'

The political system (because the Republicans believe the election was either not free, or not fair; and because the Ds are basically being held together by a leader being pulled in various ideological directions but whose capacity isn't what it was) isn't very well equipped to deal with this right now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 13, 2020)

How many times has trump list so far today?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many times has trump lost so far today?


How many times has trump lost today?


----------



## nextgenathletics (Dec 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many times has trump lost today?


Zero. 

Trump vaccines coming at fastest pace in history, fastest GDP recovery in history, fastest stock market recovery in history, fastest unemployment recovery in history, peace still growing in the middle east, still not one foreign war started, troops finally coming home. 

Got everything accomplished that we voted him in for. 

WIN WIN WIN WIN. How does it feel knowing Biden will mandate that you take Trump's vaccine? HAHA


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 15, 2020)

nextgenathletics said:


> Zero.
> 
> Trump vaccines coming at fastest pace in history, fastest GDP recovery in history, fastest stock market recovery in history, fastest unemployment recovery in history, peace still growing in the middle east, still not one foreign war started, troops finally coming home.
> 
> ...


trump had nothing to do with the vaccine. It was developed by scientists. trump will now be in court for years to come. Did you send him money for his “defense fund”? If not be a good little trumpist and give all you got. Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 15, 2020)

nextgenathletics said:


> Fastest economic and GDP recovery in history. Check mate; Trump wins. Re-elected or not.
> 
> No one remembers obsolete politicians like Biden.


Funny how the smart people hang their hat with idiots.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many times has trump list so far today?


Slow down HD.  All these years typing in the bent over position effects your ability to spell correctly.


----------



## nextgenathletics (Dec 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump had nothing to do with the vaccine. It was developed by scientists. trump will now be in court for years to come. Did you send him money for his “defense fund”? If not be a good little trumpist and give all you got. Lol!


Trump admin, Trump vaccine. Biden will force you take it. Even when Trump is gone, his vaccine will still be running through your veins to your very core. 

Love to see it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 15, 2020)

How much has trump raised for his retirement fund today?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 15, 2020)

nextgenathletics said:


> Trump admin, Trump vaccine. Biden will force you take it. Even when Trump is gone, his vaccine will still be running through your veins to your very core.
> 
> Love to see it.


You can't vaccinate stupid.


----------



## thelonggame (Dec 16, 2020)

nextgenathletics said:


> Zero.
> 
> Trump vaccines coming at fastest pace in history, fastest GDP recovery in history, fastest stock market recovery in history, fastest unemployment recovery in history, peace still growing in the middle east, still not one foreign war started, troops finally coming home.
> 
> ...


Did Trump himself develop the vaccine? Did more than 300,000 Americans die because of Covid? More than any other country in the world. We all know the answer. Vaccines are being developed around the world and would've been developed, are being developed, with or without Trump. Trump lost, he keeps losing, he'll be the biggest loser in history and his baseless, let's just call them foolish and pigheaded lobs at a form of justice that one on understands, will go down in history as the biggest joke that ever existed. And his supporters, like Tea party folks, will be shown to be... fucking idiots. Getting things accomplished? Oh, forgot about that. Not being involved in Covid relief for the last 8 months, asking businesses to open, not protecting workers, calling Covid a threat on 60 minutes and not acting on it. The greatest thing about Trump no longer being in office will be that we don't have to listen to his bullshit, that was just lies, but was just stupid bullshit that makes no sense, and people trying to make sense of it and trying to call it logical. And not only from his him, but from his kids, who are worse than him. What is the essence of the Trump presidency? The guy who worked security at the white house who got Covid and got his leg amputed and set up a gofundme to pay medical bills. That is Trump, a loser, out of office in 35 days. Getting things done every day.


----------



## thelonggame (Dec 16, 2020)

nextgenathletics said:


> Trump admin, Trump vaccine. Biden will force you take it. Even when Trump is gone, his vaccine will still be running through your veins to your very core.
> 
> Love to see it.


Please, definitely do not take it. Thank you so much for allowing others to get in line before you.


----------



## thelonggame (Dec 16, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> There's been alot of left on right violence today and right on left, including a shooting of an Antifa guys, a stabbing of an Antifa guy, a stabbing of a Patriot Boy and multiple brawls, macings, and hospitalizations, in at least 5 major cities including Washington DC following the Trump rally.  The only thing that's been holding the cons back so far has been the notion they are pro police and they are supporting the police, but things are rapidly shifting as the notion the police won't do anything to protect them is beginning to take hold.  If this continues, it's only a matter of time before it begins to spread beyond the handful of extremists.'
> 
> The political system (because the Republicans believe the election was either not free, or not fair; and because the Ds are basically being held together by a leader being pulled in various ideological directions but whose capacity isn't what it was) isn't very well equipped to deal with this right now.


This is probably the most useless POS comment I've ever read. WTF are you even saying? Did Trump, the president of the USA (a lame duck but still president) say anything about the Proud Fucks causing violence, killing and stabbing people? He said nothing, he doesn't care and clearly called them into action. And you're calling the guy who won unable to do anything? Who the fuck is still president and has done nothing but contribute to the problem? Trump still has control, it's weaker by the day, all his bros are leaving him because he's unhinged and has no grip on reality, but he's still in the chair. And you call the new guy lacking capacity? Fucking stupid comment, an embarassment.


----------



## thelonggame (Dec 16, 2020)

nextgenathletics said:


> It's impossible to elect someone who never received legitimate votes. He can be ushered in, sure. But, Biden wasn't elected. No one votes for someone who has failed them for 47 years, especially when they just voted his party out 4 years prior.


The notion that Biden failed after 47 years is your lack of understanding of logic in general and politics generally. You are an anti government fuck, you like Trump because he plays by your business rules - he doesn't negotiate, he doesn't believe in process, he fires people instead of making them better and he blames everyone for his mistakes. It was fine when he was running Trumpworld, but politics is about dealing with people, negotiating, seeing the big picture, and overall, having a plan. Trump had none, other than trying to throw the election, which he lost 59 times. Biden stuck around, which is what you do in politics. In other countries, prime ministers are elected after being in the party for decades. They understand process, it's how it works. Get a fucking clue. And still today, the only person who is calling for election fraud is Trump and the few crazies the follow him. Not other states, not cyber security, no one. Oh, and you.


----------



## thelonggame (Dec 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How much has trump raised for his retirement fund today?


Probably less than yesterday but still, in his mind, he wins. He made more money than everyone else. His ultimate goal all along.


----------



## nextgenathletics (Dec 16, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> The notion that Biden failed after 47 years is your lack of understanding of logic in general and politics generally. You are an anti government fuck, you like Trump because he plays by your business rules - he doesn't negotiate, he doesn't believe in process, he fires people instead of making them better and he blames everyone for his mistakes. It was fine when he was running Trumpworld, but politics is about dealing with people, negotiating, seeing the big picture, and overall, having a plan. Trump had none, other than trying to throw the election, which he lost 59 times. Biden stuck around, which is what you do in politics. In other countries, prime ministers are elected after being in the party for decades. They understand process, it's how it works. Get a fucking clue. And still today, the only person who is calling for election fraud is Trump and the few crazies the follow him. Not other states, not cyber security, no one. Oh, and you.


lol, do all leftists type in the same syntax and phrasing? LMAO. 

Thank God for Trump's vaccine. He cured the pandemic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Probably less than yesterday but still, in his mind, he wins. He made more money than everyone else. His ultimate goal all along.


He 'conned more money from his cult', not sure if I would call that "made"? "Made" implies labor, work, trump don't do those . . . unless of course one considers being a con man as a profession? I get a kick out of those that admire trump as if he's ever actually done anything to admire. Basically trump is neither black nor female and that's all his terrified of change cult really cares about.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He 'conned more money from his cult', not sure if I would call that "made"? "Made" implies labor, work, trump don't do those . . . unless of course one considers being a con man as a profession? I get a kick out of those that admire trump as if he's ever actually done anything to admire. Basically trump is neither black nor female and that's all his terrified of change cult really cares about.


Oh well, might as well contribute to this dim subject before I head out the door.  Trump will high five Biden on the way out.  Biden will also get his money from you, for some reason that's  more palatable to you.  

The irony that at some point, you will be injected with a vaccine that's likely to be part of the Trump legacy, is hilarious and so appropriate.

Both are idiots, just different shades of idiocy - par for the course for most people in office.


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Oh well, might as well contribute to this dim subject before I head out the door.  Trump will high five Biden on the way out.  Biden will also get his money from you, for some reason that's  more palatable to you.
> 
> The irony that at some point, you will be injected with a vaccine that's likely to be part of the Trump legacy, is hilarious and so appropriate.
> 
> Both are idiots, just different shades of idiocy - par for the course for most people in office.


All these dudes like Messy and Husker will have the Trump Warp Speed Bat Virus Vaccine shot in their arms.  Trump made it, now you can shoot it in your arms suckers.  Hey happy, I swear I was not in any politics until T won.  Then all hell broke loose on Facebook after that Jan 5th meeting in the Oval.  All these EOTLs started this sh*t and here we are four years later.  After all this is over, I will retire somewhere in Sedona with me wife.  Is that place awesome or what?  Tell me some good stuff about that place.  I need hope like never before.  Can I live in peace without guys like Giesbock trying to con me into poison in my arm?  Made to feel guilty is BS!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2020)

Every time I look in here and see the trump lost thread I smile. He barely won in 2016 and got creamed this time, nice! Funny to watch all the butt-hurt cult crying their asses off. I'm sure the proud boys will do you proud! LOL!


----------



## thelonggame (Dec 17, 2020)

nextgenathletics said:


> lol, do all leftists type in the same syntax and phrasing? LMAO.
> 
> Thank God for Trump's vaccine. He cured the pandemic.


Do all non-leftists, whatever that means, deny reality? I got a press release today for Trump's inauguration at Mar a Lago on January 21. You going?


----------



## thelonggame (Dec 17, 2020)

crush said:


> All these dudes like Messy and Husker will have the Trump Warp Speed Bat Virus Vaccine shot in their arms.  Trump made it, now you can shoot it in your arms suckers.  Hey happy, I swear I was not in any politics until T won.  Then all hell broke loose on Facebook after that Jan 5th meeting in the Oval.  All these EOTLs started this sh*t and here we are four years later.  After all this is over, I will retire somewhere in Sedona with me wife.  Is that place awesome or what?  Tell me some good stuff about that place.  I need hope like never before.  Can I live in peace without guys like Giesbock trying to con me into poison in my arm?  Made to feel guilty is BS!!!


Moderna made the vaccine. I'm rolling in $ since I bought the stock. Pfizer made the vaccine. Other people are rolling in $ or will be if they bought the stock. Moderna made the vaccine in January and tested it for a year, probably on Americans because Trump made no effort to control the virus, we have a lot of data. People with foreign names from foreign countries, one from a shithole country, was very involved in the making of the vaccine. The sad part is the amount of Americans who died of the Trump virus. Crush, call me when you move to Sedona, I'll help pay for moving expenses. Do you they have a funny farm there or are you going to try to make it on your own in the real world?


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Moderna made the vaccine. I'm rolling in $ since I bought the stock. Pfizer made the vaccine. Other people are rolling in $ or will be if they bought the stock. Moderna made the vaccine in January and tested it for a year, probably on Americans because Trump made no effort to control the virus, we have a lot of data. People with foreign names from foreign countries, one from a shithole country, was very involved in the making of the vaccine. The sad part is the amount of Americans who died of the Trump virus. Crush, call me when you move to Sedona, I'll help pay for moving expenses. Do you they have a funny farm there or are you going to try to make it on your own in the real world?


I hear the Military is taking dosses in El Paso to test it as well.  Old, old people will get it first but no one tested them.  Dont get all worked up with your twin brother when someone dies a week later.  Dont blame it on the Vaccine either, like you do for Rona deaths.  Most of them have other ailments associated with the, "death is knocking" and some will get sicker and many will die from the vaccine or worse, live and suffer from the brain eating virus that we thought was safe.  So color me this.  We know nothing about the long term lung damage when we get Rona but we think it's wise to shoot that stuff in our veins, just like the kids volunteering in India from BGs secret sauce?  I see now why so many like you and Giesbock and my teachers that I know who want everyone to shoot themselves with their stock.  Oh joy, thanks.  I wont need any help from you but thanks for asking.  I would recommend you share all your winnings from all your stocks with someone who could use a job or holiday cheer.  Merry Christmas Long Game, EOTL and Espola, Messy, Face and Fact!!!  Where has Fact been anyway?  I'm sure Fact is lurking as is The Outlaw.  Maps, peace to you and happy holidays and Dre, you too bro.  Everyone, make these next 21 days the most important time in your life.


----------



## soccer dude (Dec 17, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> The notion that Biden failed after 47 years is your lack of understanding of logic in general and politics generally. You are an anti government fuck, you like Trump because he plays by your business rules - he doesn't negotiate, he doesn't believe in process, he fires people instead of making them better and he blames everyone for his mistakes. It was fine when he was running Trumpworld, but politics is about dealing with people, negotiating, seeing the big picture, and overall, having a plan. Trump had none, other than trying to throw the election, which he lost 59 times. Biden stuck around, which is what you do in politics. In other countries, prime ministers are elected after being in the party for decades. They understand process, it's how it works. Get a fucking clue. And still today, the only person who is calling for election fraud is Trump and the few crazies the follow him. Not other states, not cyber security, no one. Oh, and you.


I love how dems think.  Funny.  Trump isn't perfect, no one is but just to bash him is a typical response that I've heard too many times.  How about naming 1 thing that Biden has done in 47 years that is worthy or even 1 thing that he'll do when he does take office that isn't just huff and puff?  Funny, how no one ever talks about how good things are going to be with Biden in office.  And please don't throw Covid at me.  We all know it's going to die out with the vaccine so keep it real on who is really the messiah for that.  You know that Biden will claim vaccine victory when he takes office, right?  And according to you dems, no president or pres-elect has developed the cure.  I'm fine with whoever wins as long as its fair.  Oh, and I'll expect you dems are going to return all the money you got from Trump with the relief checks right?  The fact remains that this election is being controlled by the media.  Let's see if media attacks Biden like they did Trump, forcing you fine people to think a certain way.  I turned off the news on all but a few channels since it's all crap and one-sided.


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

soccer dude said:


> I love how dems think.  Funny.  Trump isn't perfect, no one is but just to bash him is a typical response that I've heard too many times.  How about naming 1 thing that Biden has done in 47 years that is worthy or even 1 thing that he'll do when he does take office that isn't just huff and puff?  Funny, how no one ever talks about how good things are going to be with Biden in office.  And please don't throw Covid at me.  We all know it's going to die out with the vaccine so keep it real on who is really the messiah for that.  You know that Biden will claim vaccine victory when he takes office, right?  And according to you dems, no president or pres-elect has developed the cure.  I'm fine with whoever wins as long as its fair.  Oh, and I'll expect you dems are going to return all the money you got from Trump with the relief checks right?  The fact remains that this election is being controlled by the media.  Let's see if media attacks Biden like they did Trump, forcing you fine people to think a certain way.  I turned off the news on all but a few channels since it's all crap and one-sided.


Bro, Harris will be in office, MOO!.  The Bidens will have other things to deal with.  Next 21 days will tell us what's really going.  Stay safe soccer dude


----------



## thelonggame (Dec 17, 2020)

soccer dude said:


> I love how dems think.  Funny.  Trump isn't perfect, no one is but just to bash him is a typical response that I've heard too many times.  How about naming 1 thing that Biden has done in 47 years that is worthy or even 1 thing that he'll do when he does take office that isn't just huff and puff?  Funny, how no one ever talks about how good things are going to be with Biden in office.  And please don't throw Covid at me.  We all know it's going to die out with the vaccine so keep it real on who is really the messiah for that.  You know that Biden will claim vaccine victory when he takes office, right?  And according to you dems, no president or pres-elect has developed the cure.  I'm fine with whoever wins as long as its fair.  Oh, and I'll expect you dems are going to return all the money you got from Trump with the relief checks right?  The fact remains that this election is being controlled by the media.  Let's see if media attacks Biden like they did Trump, forcing you fine people to think a certain way.  I turned off the news on all but a few channels since it's all crap and one-sided.


I wouldn't waste a second saying what Biden has done. He was VP for 8 years, look for yourself. YOu just blamed everything on the media and tried to exonerate Trump. Not worth my time, you're already on the bandwagon. See you at Trump's inauguration @ Mar a Lago.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Do all non-leftists, whatever that means, deny reality? I got a press release today for Trump's inauguration at Mar a Lago on January 21. You going?


Are we now Venezuela with two presidents?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Moderna made the vaccine. I'm rolling in $ since I bought the stock. Pfizer made the vaccine. Other people are rolling in $ or will be if they bought the stock. Moderna made the vaccine in January and tested it for a year, probably on Americans because Trump made no effort to control the virus, we have a lot of data. People with foreign names from foreign countries, one from a shithole country, was very involved in the making of the vaccine. The sad part is the amount of Americans who died of the Trump virus. Crush, call me when you move to Sedona, I'll help pay for moving expenses. Do you they have a funny farm there or are you going to try to make it on your own in the real world?


Sedona is full of “New Age” thinkers and healers. Plenty of “earth energy vortexes” . . .


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are we now Venezuela with two presidents?


The Military is going to be helping us soon Husker.  This is beyond any of us.  Look for Seal Team 6 and all will be good.  They got so much information the last 10 months.  They know what's going on dude.  They fought in the streets of freaking Bagdad, Sorter City and that Fing place that starts with an F.  Help is on it's way.  This is what I personally have been waiting on.  You think the last four years was on the up and up?


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sedona is full of “New Age” thinkers and healers. Plenty of “earth energy vortexes” . . .


My wife and other Angels retire there.  Where you going to retire bro?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2020)

crush said:


> The Military is going to be helping us soon Husker.  This is beyond any of us.  Look for Seal Team 6 and all will be good.  They got so much information the last 10 months.  They know what's going on dude.  They fought in the streets of freaking Bagdad, Sorter City and that Fing place that starts with an F.  Help is on it's way.  This is what I personally have been waiting on.  You think the last four years was on they up and up?


The military followers orders not crack pots. The military will drag Trump off in chains if necessary.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2020)

crush said:


> My wife and other Angels retire there.  Where you going to retire bro?


Right here where I have always been.


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Right here where I have always been.


This is how you and EOTLespola retire?  Wow, just wow.  I will go where the Military points me to.  I want them in charge of our state.  I will gladly take orders from the Military.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2020)

crush said:


> This is how you and EOTLespola retire?  Wow, just wow.  I will go where the Military points me to.  I want them in charge of our state.  I will gladly take orders from the Military.


You are where you are at.


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

Right down the street from me are some of the best men and woman in our country.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are we now Venezuela with two presidents?


YEP. JOE AND KAMALA.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2020)

A Glitch in Trump’s Plan to Live at Mar-a-Lago: A Pact He Signed Says He Can’t (Published 2020)
					

Neighbors of the president say he has violated the 1993 agreement he made with Palm Beach that allowed him to convert a private residence into a moneymaking club.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## tenacious (Dec 19, 2020)

This right here... is why Trump lost. 

$5 more per unit of vaccine in the US then Europe. I thought Trump thing was his ability to negotiate? 



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/eu-coronavirus-vaccines-cheaper-than-united-states/2020/12/18/06677e34-4139-11eb-b58b-1623f6267960_story.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 20, 2020)

tenacious said:


> This right here... is why Trump lost.
> 
> $5 more per unit of vaccine in the US then Europe. I thought Trump thing was his ability to negotiate?
> 
> ...


Coo coo


----------



## tenacious (Dec 20, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Coo coo


Which part didn't you understand?


----------



## tenacious (Dec 20, 2020)

But in all seriousness.  Imagine if the negotiations with China had ended positively for us. Imagine if he really had found a way to lower American healthcare costs. If he had just come through on those two negotiations, I might have even voted for him. 

But of course good intentions are the easy part. Actually making the government run smoothly and efficiently.... that takes work and focus. Which is harder than folks think.


For all the chatter from the talking heads on tv, this is why I would say Trump lost.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 20, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Which part didn't you understand?





tenacious said:


> But in all seriousness.  Imagine if the negotiations with China had ended positively for us. Imagine if he really had found a way to lower American healthcare costs. If he had just come through on those two negotiations, I might have even voted for him.
> 
> But of course good intentions are the easy part. Actually making the government run smoothly and efficiently.... that takes work and focus. Which is harder than folks think.
> 
> ...


Nonsense.


----------



## thelonggame (Dec 20, 2020)

tenacious said:


> This right here... is why Trump lost.
> 
> $5 more per unit of vaccine in the US then Europe. I thought Trump thing was his ability to negotiate?
> 
> ...


It was another smokescreen he created, just like him being a good businessman and successful and being self made. All lies that many of his supporters still believed and were conned into. And they are still paying him to contest the election. He's a con man, always was, always will be.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 21, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> It was another smokescreen he created, just like him being a good businessman and successful and being self made. All lies that many of his supporters still believed and were conned into. And they are still paying him to contest the election. He's a con man, always was, always will be.


The real con men walk the halls of Congress approving 3 rounds of QE during Obama's leader$hip.  They talk shit about Wall street and then bailed them out.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 22, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The real con men walk the halls of Congress approving 3 rounds of QE during Obama's leader$hip.  They talk shit about Wall street and then bailed them out.


Trump not only ran record deficits, but added a trillion to it with his tax cuts for billionaires and shareholders. And you say nothing.
But when it comes to QE to staving off a recession... and you're outraged.  Lol.  Seems like you're got it backwards amigo.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 22, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> It was another smokescreen he created, just like him being a good businessman and successful and being self made. All lies that many of his supporters still believed and were conned into. And they are still paying him to contest the election. He's a con man, always was, always will be.


Well said.  
But let's be honest, we're starting to hear some crazy sounds coming from the democratic leaders as well.  

We're a socially liberal, fiscally conservative country. Shouldn't be this hard for the lawmakers to understand and write out common sense legislation imho. I didn't vote for Trump, but his outsider message that both parties suck was one of the big reasons I'd say he got elected.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 22, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Trump not only ran record deficits, but added a trillion to it with his tax cuts for billionaires and shareholders. And you say nothing.
> But when it comes to QE to staving off a recession... and you're outraged.  Lol.  Seems like you're got it backwards amigo.


Tax cuts for the billionaires = QE that staved off a recession? Clueless as ever.


----------



## whatithink (Dec 22, 2020)

tenacious said:


> fiscally conservative country.


LOL, that's some funny shit right there. $27.5T and counting

U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time (usdebtclock.org)


----------



## thelonggame (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Tax cuts for the billionaires = QE that staved off a recession? Clueless as ever.


I hope you are not saying there was no QE under Trump. That began in March, 2020. Your arguments are getting really stale.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> I hope you are not saying there was no QE under Trump. That began in March, 2020. Your arguments are getting really stale.


Agree.  Sorry.  Pointing out the difference between tax cuts for the rich and QE is important.  Still stale though.  It's always more lively to point to the rich as the source of our financial ills.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 24, 2020)

whatithink said:


> LOL, that's some funny shit right there. $27.5T and counting
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time (usdebtclock.org)


To me that has less to do with the will of the people, and more to do with politics. Most Americans, when you ask them, want responsible government spending. The problem is the politicians and the corrupt ass laws they've been writing so they all end up rich and with their names on a lot of buildings after they die. 

Just take a look around: Republicans just gave tax cuts that went entirely on countries credit card as they loot the nation ay the bequest of their big donors. And Democrats? Well lets just say the promises and give a ways need to secure huge majorities of the 'urban vote' are getting so outrageous, that there isn't even money anymore for basic services like public safety and trash pick up.

Republican, Democrat... none of us voted for this bull shite.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 24, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nonsense.


Gotta tell you bubs, not sure you want to leave this argument here?  I'm very comfortable leaving the question hanging, of whether it's you or me whose making sense.


----------



## crush (Dec 24, 2020)

tenacious said:


> To me that has less to do with the will of the people, and more to do with politics. Most Americans, when you ask them, want responsible government spending. The problem is the politicians and the corrupt ass laws they've been writing so they all end up rich and with their names on a lot of buildings after they die.
> 
> Just take a look around: Republicans just gave tax cuts that went entirely on countries credit card as they loot the nation ay the bequest of their big donors. And Democrats? Well lets just say the promises and give a ways need to secure huge majorities of the 'urban vote' are getting so outrageous, that there isn't even money anymore for basic services like public safety and trash pick up.
> 
> Republican, Democrat... none of us voted for this bull shite.


That's why I hate politics.  This is not a right or left issues.  The middle needs to fix this sh*t.  Where two fight, no one is right. 

Is money important for life?
*Money* is not everything, but *money* is something very *important*. Beyond the basic needs, *money* helps us achieve our *life's* goals and supports — the things we care about most deeply — family, education, health care, charity, adventure and fun.

How money is the root of all evil?
A popular current text, the King James Version shows 1 Timothy 6:10 to be: For the love of *money is the root of all* of *evil*: which while some coveted after, they have erred from the faith, and pierced themselves through with many sorrows.

Light or Darkness is all that matters this Winter.  We live in a dualistic, western society.  What does that mean?  Win or lose.  Hot or cold.  Up or down.  Left or right.  Republican or Democratic.  Heaven or hell.  Christian fanatic or devil worshiper.  My church is better is the only true church or Atheist. Good or Bad.  My way or the highway.  College or loser.  Black or white.  4.6 GPA or Dropout. 
People love money so much they cheat for it, steal, grab & go, lie, hurt others, kill for it and all sorts of sh*t to get money and the power & control that comes with it.  I have so many stories where money F people up.  It can bring sorrow upon sorrow to the soul  if you decide to hurt with it.  If you love people with it, which really means sharing with others, then you can use money as a tool for the common good.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 24, 2020)

crush said:


> That's why I hate politics.  This is not a right or left issues.  The middle needs to fix this sh*t.  Where two fight, no one is right.
> 
> Is money important for life?
> *Money* is not everything, but *money* is something very *important*. Beyond the basic needs, *money* helps us achieve our *life's* goals and supports — the things we care about most deeply — family, education, health care, charity, adventure and fun.
> ...


I'm a capitalist. So money and greed to me isn't necessarily a bad thing from my perspective.

But I'm also capitalist enough to understand that in certain instances a money based (i.e. function first) approach doesn't provide the results everyone wants. For example I think monopolies are bad. I also question unrestricted capitalism's place in certain industries such as healthcare when I compare the above market rate we are paying compared to Canada / Europe. And also I disagree with the notion of letting elections become so prohibitively expensive that politicians are having to secure millions (or billions) to get their faces on TV.

Anyway, as a thought exercise think about this. If I was going to run for president... what could I possibly offer as collateral in order to secure the billion or so dollars it takes to run a viable national campaign?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2020)

tenacious said:


> To me that has less to do with the will of the people, and more to do with politics. Most Americans, when you ask them, want responsible government spending.


Agree.  Most Americans don't know what responsible government spending is. 



tenacious said:


> Just take a look around: Republicans just gave tax cuts that went entirely on countries credit card as they loot the nation ay the bequest of their big donors. And Democrats? Well lets just say the promises and give a ways need to secure huge majorities of the 'urban vote' are getting so outrageous, that there isn't even money anymore for basic services like public safety and trash pick up.


You do know that tax cuts just let companies, workers, shareholders keep more of the money they earned delivering actual value?


----------



## Desert Hound (Dec 24, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I also question unrestricted capitalism's place in certain industries such as healthcare


That is a funny one. 

Our healthcare industry is one of the heaviest regulated industries we have.


----------



## crush (Dec 24, 2020)

tenacious said:


> *I'm a capitalist*. So money and greed to me isn't necessarily a bad thing from my perspective.
> 
> But I'm also capitalist enough to understand that in certain instances a money based (i.e. function first) approach doesn't provide the results everyone wants. For example I think monopolies are bad. I also question unrestricted capitalism's place in certain industries such as healthcare when I compare how much above market rate we are paying. And also I disagree with the notion of letting elections become so prohibitively expensive that politicians are having to secure millions (or billions) to get their faces on TV.
> 
> Maybe it's the capitalist in me, but if I was going to have to run for president... what could I possibly offer as collateral in order to secure the billion or so dollars it takes to run a viable national campaign?


I get it, we were born into this system.  The problem is in this system too many losers and only some big lotto winners.  We need a Merit Based System ((MBS Program)) that is rewarded.  I still believe we have so much resources that we can take a little AOC ((at least she's honest in her beliefs)) and give EVERYONE food and shelter.  The Capital winners need to share and not give out $400,000,000 to only one side.....lol!!  Those who bring value to the game should be compensated richly.  We have to eliminate as many cheaters as possible so the next game is fair and EVERYONE obeys the rules.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> That is a funny one.
> 
> Our healthcare industry is one of the heaviest regulated industries we have.


Not to mention heavily subsidized.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 24, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Agree.  Most Americans don't know what responsible government spending is.
> 
> You do know that tax cuts just let companies, workers, shareholders keep more of the money they earned delivering actual value?


I'd argue that its a stretch to say Friedman would have supported the Trump tax cuts. 
I mean were talking about deficit spending to pay for tax cuts. Which is more Modern Monitary theory then Milton Friedman economics.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 24, 2020)

crush said:


> I get it, we were born into this system.  The problem is in this system too many losers and only some big lotto winners.  We need a Merit Based System ((MBS Program)) that is rewarded.  I still believe we have so much resources that we can take a little AOC ((at least she's honest in her beliefs)) and give EVERYONE food and shelter.  The Capital winners need to share and not give out $400,000,000 to only one side.....lol!!  Those who bring value to the game should be compensated richly.  We have to eliminate as many cheaters as possible so the next game is fair and EVERYONE obeys the rules.


Born into the system and well traveled. What we've got going on here is awesome.
Well it was... until the crooks and the do-gooders took over running things.


----------



## crush (Dec 24, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Born into the system and well traveled. *What we've got going on here is awesome.*
> Well it was... *until the crooks and the do-gooders took over *running things.


When did the crooks take over the system you think?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I'd argue that its a stretch to say Friedman would have supported the Trump tax cuts.
> I mean were talking about deficit spending to pay for tax cuts. Which is more Modern Monitary theory then Milton Friedman economics.


Most Americans don't know what responsible government spending is.  You act as if tax cuts aren't re-invested.  Learn something from your mom's interaction with Uncle Milton:


----------



## tenacious (Dec 24, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> That is a funny one.
> 
> Our healthcare industry is one of the heaviest regulated industries we have.


When I worked with National Geographic up in Alaska all the oil men used to say theirs was the most regulated industry. Now I'm being told it's healthcare. But personally... I think my own industry of entertainment is the most regulated. Not only are we regulated when it comes to what we can do- but ALSO in what we can say.

Anyway (I haven't looked it up recently), but healthcare in America costs the nation somewhere around 17-18% of the GDP, while competitors like France and Canada are able to provide their labor force equal quality healthcare at closer to 12% of their GDP. Opinions aside, when the rubber hits the road our nations bloated healthcare costs can't be ignored if we wish to keep our labor force competitive in a global marketplace.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 24, 2020)

crush said:


> When did the crooks take over the system you think?


Here's where I'd say I started to notice it becoming more and more of a problem.








						Supreme Court Removes Limits on Corporate, Labor Donations to Campaigns
					

In a stunning reversal of the nation's federal campaign finance laws, the Supreme Court ruled 5-4 Thursday that free-speech rights permit groups like corporations and labor unions to directly spend on political campaigns, prompting the White House to pledge "forceful" action to undercut the...




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## crush (Dec 24, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


Excellent clip.  I need to watch this with my wife tomorrow.  BTW Bruddah, we decided to skip Christmas Eve dinner with my Out Laws.  We decided to go up on December 27th.  That's how to obey the rules of Dr F.  It's just a choice not to be evil anymore.  No church is required folks and certainly not 10%.  I used to make big money and gave 10% off the top.  I did it with a cheerful heart and it did go to help the ministers with a very comfortable life.  I then got taken another 30% or whatever.  You get the point.  I was working for retirement and trying to be a good boy so I didnt go to hell.  However, I learned I was actually living my hell on earth because of BS system.  This is going to be interesting next few weeks and years.  God, please help us, Thank You


----------



## crush (Dec 24, 2020)

tenacious said:


> When I worked with National Geographic up in Alaska all the oil men used to say theirs was the most regulated industry. Now I'm being told it's healthcare. But personally... I think my own industry of entertainment is the most regulated. Not only are we regulated when it comes to what we can do- but ALSO in what we can say.
> 
> Anyway (I haven't looked it up recently), but healthcare in America costs the nation somewhere around 17-18% of the GDP, while competitors like France and Canada are able to provide their labor force equal quality healthcare at closer to 12% of their GDP. Opinions aside, when the rubber hits the road our nations bloated healthcare costs can't be ignored if we wish to keep our labor force competitive in a global marketplace.


Let's not forget student Loans


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 24, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I'm a capitalist. So money and greed to me isn't necessarily a bad thing from my perspective.
> 
> But I'm also capitalist enough to understand that in certain instances a money based (i.e. function first) approach doesn't provide the results everyone wants. For example I think monopolies are bad. I also question unrestricted capitalism's place in certain industries such as healthcare when I compare the above market rate we are paying compared to Canada / Europe. And also I disagree with the notion of letting elections become so prohibitively expensive that politicians are having to secure millions (or billions) to get their faces on TV.
> 
> Anyway, as a thought exercise think about this. If I was going to run for president... what could I possibly offer as collateral in order to secure the billion or so dollars it takes to run a viable national campaign?











						Are You a Victim of Predatory Capitalism?
					

Trusting your employer or service provider can carry a high price.




					www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## tenacious (Dec 24, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Most Americans don't know what responsible government spending is.  You act as if tax cuts aren't re-invested.  Learn something from your mom's interaction with Uncle Milton:


Funny... I didn't hear him say anything about it being wise for the government to borrow money in order to pay for cut taxes cuts? Maybe you can point me to the part.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 24, 2020)

crush said:


> Let's not forget student Loans


I don't know.  If you look at what college students earn over their lifetime above non-college students and those loans are very worthwhile?


----------



## tenacious (Dec 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are You a Victim of Predatory Capitalism?
> 
> 
> Trusting your employer or service provider can carry a high price.
> ...


I was born a latino mutt, to a single mother living in a single wide trailer in the Inland Empire.  Now I live in Manhattan and make tv shows that get write ups in the New York Times and Vanity Fair and are watched by million.  

Victim... haha.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 24, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Here's where I'd say I started to notice it becoming more and more of a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TIDAL WAVE!


----------



## crush (Dec 24, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Here's where I'd say I started to notice it becoming more and more of a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swear I dont read Q stuff.  I do watch a few sites to see what the fuzz is all about.  What's the deal with the Central Bank, The Vatican and the 13 Cabul or Kabul families.   All these dudes on youtube getting their sh*t taken down causes me to pause and re-think wtf is going.  I swear I do not belong to any political party or church.  I believe in honesty and pay for a hard days work.  EOTL just labels people Qanon or Q this and that.  Something is happening.  My pal just told me that they got 100s of videos of underage boys.  Can that be true?  I do here of secret tunnels over by Jeffs and Joes bro Islands.  WTF is going on?????  @EOTL I swear I'm not a follower of these whacho groups.  I'm just asking so dont judge me.  Q only for @tenacious.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 24, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I was born a latino mutt, to a single mother living in a single wide trailer in the Inland Empire.  Now I live in Manhattan and make tv shows that get write ups in the New York Times and Vanity Fair and are watched by million.
> 
> Victim... haha.


Not aimed at you. Just getting out there the line between short and long term benefits. Your post seemed one to pivot off.


----------



## crush (Dec 24, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I was born a latino mutt, to a *single mother* living in a single wide trailer in the Inland Empire.  Now I live in Manhattan and make tv shows that get write ups in the New York Times and Vanity Fair and are watched by million.
> 
> Victim... haha.


I love your avatar and your story.  A true fighter.  Tell your mom excellent job and you my friend were loved by an amazing Angel : )


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 24, 2020)

crush said:


> I swear I dont read Q stuff.  I do watch a few sites to see what the fuzz is all about.  What's the deal with the Central Bank, The Vatican and the 13 Cabul or Kabul families.   All these dudes on youtube getting their sh*t taken down causes me to pause and re-think wtf is going.  I swear I do not belong to any political party or church.  I believe in honesty and pay for a hard days work.  EOTL just labels people Qanon or Q this and that.  Something is happening.  My pal just told me that they got 100s of videos of underage boys.  Can that be true?  I do here of secret tunnels over by Jeffs and Joes bro Islands.  WTF is going on?????  @EOTL I swear I'm not a follower of these whacho groups.  I'm just asking so dont judge me.  Q only for @tenacious.


Many echo Q theories without even knowing that was the source. I don't read much of your stuff but that I have read is deep in ritual and fiction.


----------



## crush (Dec 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Many echo Q theories without even knowing that was the source. I don't read much of your stuff but that I have read is deep in ritual and fiction.


Who is Q?  17 is not the answer.  I here JFK Jr? Trump is Q? Flynn or one of the other Flynns?  Someone is Q and these Tech dudes do not like him or her.  EOTL keeps getting mad at IT so it must be relevant?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 24, 2020)

crush said:


> Who is Q?  17 is not the answer.  I here JFK Jr? Trump is Q? Flynn or one of the other Flynns?  Someone is Q and these Tech dudes do not like him or her.  EOTL keeps getting mad at IT so it must be relevant?


Q is most likely a Russian military asset helping to sow further division in an adversary. Putin/KGB 101


----------



## crush (Dec 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Q is most likely a Russian military asset helping to sow further division in an adversary. Putin/KGB 101


That is a first but I can see you for sure believing that just like all the other stuff.  I have friends on the left and the right and it like China or Russia. How about both have been fuc*ing with our country and buying all the leaders it seems.  Stop picking side Husker and pick our country first.  Do you like the fact were sending billions to help other when some of my best friends have lost everything and all they get is freaking $600 bucks.  Wake the hell up!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Funny... I didn't hear him say anything about it being wise for the government to borrow money in order to pay for cut taxes cuts? Maybe you can point me to the part.


Sure but I thought you said that Most Americans don't know what responsible government spending is?  Does that include you?


----------



## tenacious (Dec 24, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sure but I thought you said that Most Americans don't know what responsible government spending is?  Does that include you?


I know enough to call bullshite on attempts to use Milton Friedman to explain Trumps deficit spending.

Now... back to where Milton says deficit spending to pay for tax cuts is a good idea.  Where did you say I could see that quote?


----------



## crush (Dec 24, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I don't know.  If you look at what college students earn over their lifetime above non-college students and those loans are very worthwhile?


That was in the 90s.  Now days, these kids are looking for loan forgiveness.  I had to get a job in 6 months or my bill was due.  Where are the jobs?  I only here about people losing their businesses and the people who work there are out of work.  The class of 2020 is still looking for work bro.  That's my two cents.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 24, 2020)

crush said:


> That was in the 90s.  Now days, these kids are looking for loan forgiveness.  I had to get a job in 6 months or my bill was due.  Where are the jobs?  I only here about people losing their businesses and the people who work there are out of work.  The class of 2020 is still looking for work bro.  That's my two cents.


I just have to say, of all the folks looking for bailouts... according to my inner matrix at least.... among the least deserving are the college educated.
Folks who took on those loans need to figure out how to turn those college degrees into productive careers.


----------



## crush (Dec 24, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I just have to say, of all the folks looking for bailouts... according to my inner matrix at least.... among the least deserving are the college educated.
> Folks who took on those loans need to figure out how to turn those college degrees into productive careers.


Oh yes sir.  Tell that to the kid who just graduated from  the hospitality degree at Cal Poly.  Good luck being chef!!!


----------



## tenacious (Dec 24, 2020)

crush said:


> Oh yes sir.  Tell that to the kid who just graduated from  the hospitality degree at Cal Poly.  Good luck being chef!!!


I would think it's a good time to be coming out of college with knowledge of how to run a kitchen. There is lots of cheap equipment, available locations and cheap trained labor.  Once enough people take the vaccine it's going to be a party like 1999.

Also I'm sure you know this, but if you can't find work you can defer payment on college loans.


----------



## crush (Dec 24, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I would think it's a good time to be coming out of college with knowledge of how to run a kitchen. There is lots of cheap equipment, available locations and cheap trained labor.  Once enough people take the vaccine it's going to be a party like 1999.
> 
> Also I'm sure you know this, but if you can't find work you can defer payment on those loans.


No one taught Chef how to operate at 25 or 50% occupancy.  Defer defer defer.  Ya, trust me I know about all the deferment payment options.  I called Ally and i told them I have no money to pay my payment.  I told the nice lady my life story the last three years.  She was so nice.  We talked about how life is going for her two teenagers and no hubby to help because he bailed on the family two years ago.  BTW, their first customer service dude told me if I dont pay up then Mr Repo man would soon be at my house.  I told him I lost everything and no job and he said basically tough luck.  I was so calm you guys.  I told him I would like to speak with the floor manage and I got an Angel.  If you ask nicely and calmness, you can get help out there.


----------



## soccer dude (Dec 24, 2020)

crush said:


> That was in the 90s.  Now days, these kids are looking for loan forgiveness.  I had to get a job in 6 months or my bill was due.  Where are the jobs?  I only here about people losing their businesses and the people who work there are out of work.  The class of 2020 is still looking for work bro.  That's my two cents.


All I hear is unemployment, unemployment, unemployment.  Well, I'm in the tech industry and just found a new job (even after my big tech company said we are lucky to have a job and should be grateful) paying more money and had plenty (if not too many) to choose from, so I'm not seeing the impact everyone is talking about.  I actually see the opposite.  On a side note.  We just had some carpentry work done to our house.  2 contractors came and went, never to be heard from again.  They both said they have more work than they can handle and decided not to call me back or give me a courtesy call on refusing the work.  I guess unemployment didn't phase them either.  I'm basically begging people to do house upgrades for me.  Sorry, unemployment.  Perhaps in the restaurant and entertainment world as I see a lot of them shutting down.


----------



## crush (Dec 24, 2020)

soccer dude said:


> All I hear is unemployment, unemployment, unemployment.  Well, I'm in the tech industry and just found a new job (even after my big tech company said we are lucky to have a job and should be grateful) paying more money and had plenty (if not too many) to choose from, so I'm not seeing the impact everyone is talking about.  I actually see the opposite.  On a side note.  We just had some carpentry work done to our house.  2 contractors came and went, never to be heard from again.  They both said they have more work than they can handle and decided not to call me back or give me a courtesy call on refusing the work.  I guess unemployment didn't phase them either.  I'm basically begging people to do house upgrades for me.  Sorry, unemployment.  *Perhaps in the restaurant and entertainment world as I see a lot of them shutting down.*


Bingo!!!  Hospitality is messed up.  I had a very good twofer in the restaurant industry and property management field. Right now, both are taking huge hit.  My buddy Colin does Technical Recruiter and he's doing good.  He recruits for SapceX and Telsa and FB and Google.  If you need a better gig, hit me up.  This guy just got a computer wiz a $240,000 contact for years.  Has to move to LA though.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I know enough to call bullshite on attempts to use Milton Friedman to explain Trumps deficit spending.
> 
> Now... back to where Milton says deficit spending to pay for tax cuts is a good idea.  Where did you say I could see that quote?


i don’t know how to say it any different.  Taxing people less isn’t deficit spending.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 24, 2020)

crush said:


> That is a first but I can see you for sure believing that just like all the other stuff.  I have friends on the left and the right and it like China or Russia. How about both have been fuc*ing with our country and buying all the leaders it seems.  Stop picking side Husker and pick our country first.  Do you like the fact were sending billions to help other when some of my best friends have lost everything and all they get is freaking $600 bucks.  Wake the hell up!!!


Lol! Yeah nice rant based only on your assumptions.


----------



## crush (Dec 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lol! Yeah nice rant based only on your assumptions.


Whatever Husker.  Make it a gr8t night.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 25, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> i don’t know how to say it any different.  Taxing people less isn’t deficit spending.



Thanks for sharing. Only speaking for myself here but it is good to know that you think a country already running deficits trillion dollar deficits can cure their economic woes by just cutting revenue streams.  How could a tax cutting and spending go wrong?  lol

Hope everyone is taking notes!


----------



## tenacious (Dec 25, 2020)

soccer dude said:


> All I hear is unemployment, unemployment, unemployment.  Well, I'm in the tech industry and just found a new job (even after my big tech company said we are lucky to have a job and should be grateful) paying more money and had plenty (if not too many) to choose from, so I'm not seeing the impact everyone is talking about.  I actually see the opposite.  On a side note.  We just had some carpentry work done to our house.  2 contractors came and went, never to be heard from again.  They both said they have more work than they can handle and decided not to call me back or give me a courtesy call on refusing the work.  I guess unemployment didn't phase them either.  I'm basically begging people to do house upgrades for me.  Sorry, unemployment.  Perhaps in the restaurant and entertainment world as I see a lot of them shutting down.


I heard it's been a record year for Home Depot and Lowes.  Guess it makes sense that people forced to spend months locked in at home are making upgrades.

Also I think my saving account is pulling a 1% return. If you were looking for a hedge against a stock market bubble... investing in your house will probably end up matching that when it comes times to sell.  
So why not re-do your kitchen, enjoy the new cabinets... and cross your fingers the real estate market stays strong.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 25, 2020)

crush said:


> No one taught Chef how to operate at 25 or 50% occupancy.  Defer defer defer.  Ya, trust me I know about all the deferment payment options.  I called Ally and i told them I have no money to pay my payment.  I told the nice lady my life story the last three years.  She was so nice.  We talked about how life is going for her two teenagers and no hubby to help because he bailed on the family two years ago.  BTW, their first customer service dude told me if I dont pay up then Mr Repo man would soon be at my house.  I told him I lost everything and no job and he said basically tough luck.  I was so calm you guys.  I told him I would like to speak with the floor manage and I got an Angel.  If you ask nicely and calmness, you can get help out there.


We are in the middle of a once in a lifetime pandemic.  And I know people are hurting out there, and I do want to make light of their pain in a truly horrible period of American history.  However I again have to mention when it comes to college loans... the average college grad is still going to make back all that money and then some over their life.


----------



## crush (Dec 25, 2020)

tenacious said:


> *We are in the middle of a once in a lifetime pandemic*.  And I know people are hurting out there, and I do want to make light of their pain in a truly horrible period of American history.  However I again have to mention when it comes to college loans... the average college grad is still going to make back all that money and then some over their life.


Yes, we are in a man made pandemic bro and it's never been done like this before.  I really believe that today more than ever.  Man made bat virus from Wuhan that is destroying our country.  Also, loans for only those who want to go to college.  What about a loan to help someone start something?  Small business Tenacious is getting hammered.  Just wait until the real sh*t hits the fan.  Your house will drop big time in value.  BTW, not everyone should or needs to go to college, MOO!  No offense, brain washing kids thinking if they dont go to college they will make less is a lie big time.  That is not true anymore bro.  Believe me, change is coming.  Merry Christmas.  P.S.  Have you ever went "all in" to start a business and walk away from security blanket or are you controlled by corporate?  Corp means what?


----------



## tenacious (Dec 25, 2020)

crush said:


> Yes, we are in a man made pandemic bro and it's never been done like this before.  I really believe that today more than ever.  Man made bat virus from Wuhan that is destroying our country.  Also, loans for only those who want to go to college.  What about a loan to help someone start something?  Small business Tenacious is getting hammered.  Just wait until the real sh*t hits the fan.  Your house will drop big time in value.  BTW, not everyone should or needs to go to college, MOO!  No offense, brain washing kids thinking if they dont go to college they will make less is a lie big time.  That is not true anymore bro.  Believe me, change is coming.  Merry Christmas.  P.S.  Have you ever went "all in" to start a business and walk away from security blanket or are you controlled by corporate?  Corp means what?


Bro?  Hmm... I thought from reading your posts that you were a woman. Guess that shows what I know. 

Anyway, what do you mean controlled by? Does someone control you? If you're one of those conspiracy people don't hold back bro. I want to hear your most bat shit crazy stuff.  Some people like ID Tv, but I prefer conspiracy theater.


----------



## crush (Dec 25, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Bro?  Hmm... I thought from reading your posts that you were a woman. Guess that shows what I know.
> 
> Anyway, what do you mean controlled by? Does someone control you? If you're one of those conspiracy people don't hold back bro. I want to hear your most bat shit crazy stuff.


You know what girl, let's just drop it.  Tell your mom she's the true hero:  Merry Xmas


----------



## crush (Dec 25, 2020)

I hear it's about to go down everyone and get real gnarly.  Kamala Harris *STILL* hasn’t left her Senate seat.  What's up with that?  Now, Rudy has given an explanation on the voter fraud: *“You’re going to find out all at once. It’s going to be very shocking to the country.” * After Christmas he said we will ALL find out.  Well, we will be waiting for the shock & Ahh!!!  I will say I hear from insiders I know on the ground that the White House has instructed the Trump staff to *STOP* packing up to leave.  That is interesting information to say the least.  You know what else I hear?  The Pentagon has stopped giving Joe Biden intelligence briefings and, well that is unusual to say the least. Last and not that important, more & more Republican representatives are on the record claiming they will contest the electoral votes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Thanks for sharing. Only speaking for myself here but it is good to know that you think a country already running deficits trillion dollar deficits can cure their economic woes by just cutting revenue streams.  How could a tax cutting and spending go wrong?  lol
> 
> Hope everyone is taking notes!


Me too.  Spending less is a good place to start.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2020)

tenacious said:


> We are in the middle of a once in a lifetime pandemic.  And I know people are hurting out there, and I do want to make light of their pain in a truly horrible period of American history.  However I again have to mention when it comes to college loans... the average college grad is still going to make back all that money and then some over their life.


Most parents won't make all that money back though.


----------



## crush (Dec 26, 2020)

Lin Wood is going off today.  Here's a few quotes from today. 

"Many wolves in sheep’s clothing are among us. They give lip service to God but their actions are inconsistent with their words. We do not judge others but we can question them & demand they do right thing."

"I also know *Meadows* has a history of *protecting male colleagues* & *not protecting female* *colleagues* who have complained to him about mistreatment. Connect the dots. "

"I understand Pat Cipollone drives a different* exotic luxury car *every few days to the White House. Even a *Rolls Royce!* *Pat is all about money. *The Devil’s greatest tool. *Love of money is the root of all evil."*


----------



## tenacious (Dec 26, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Me too.  Spending less is a good place to start.


Winner winner chicken dinner.
Tax cuts without spending cuts is just more deficit spending.

Bubs you and I both know, you aren't a smart man.  So in the words of the late great prince I only offer this simple advice 'act like you understand.' If you want to pretend you're some sort of fiscal conservative... then trust me on this one- just act like you understand.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner.
> Tax cuts without spending cuts is just more deficit spending.
> 
> Bubs you and I both know, you aren't a smart man.  So in the words of the late great prince I only offer this simple advice 'act like you understand.' If you want to pretend you're some sort of fiscal conservative... then trust me on this one- just act like you understand.


Taxing people less is not deficit spending.  But 6 straight years of fiat funding under Obama is.  No way to get around a near doubling of the National Debt under Barry.  The Interest alone is 3 trillion a year.  It's okay.  Men much smarter than you don't get it either.


----------



## crush (Dec 27, 2020)

*Sen. Toomey* says need for coronavirus relief outweighs bill's problems: 'Time is running out'

I'm willing to hold out a few more days for extra $1400 Pat & Bernie.  I actually feel all money in this bill should stay right here in America.  Take out all foreign goodies in this bill.  If Joe is there 1/20/21, then he can sign the next big spenders and kick backs to pals bill. Why the big rush anyways?

*Sen Bernie Sanders *((BS)) Says ‘*Pathologically Narcissistic’ Trump* Should Sign Stimulus Bill *As-Is*, *Negotiate $2,000 Later* ((are you serious dude?  This guy never owned sh*t!!!  He also is clueless how to negotiate a deal))  Most of us could use extra $1400 Bernie and another week or two is not going to hurt anyone but the folks in other countries looking to get paid off ASAP!!!!)).  T seems to be fighting for us Bernie.  I'm shocked with this guy BSs.  Listen to AOC bro))


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 1, 2021)

The hits just keep on coming, trump lost again








						Courts Reject Last-Minute Claim That Pence Can Ignore States' Presidential Electors
					

Rep. Louie Gohmert and other Republicans argued that the Constitution lets Vice President Pence reject Biden electors and count those for Trump. But judges say the plaintiffs have no standing to sue.




					www.npr.org


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The hits just keep on coming, trump lost again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At this point everyone knows Trump has lost including Trump. Imagining I was a bombastic narcissist who is feeling burned and humiliated at losing the presidential election I guess my strategy would be to disrupt and seed as much chaos as possible so in four years I could run again on a 'see I'm the best' political platform. 
Coupled with how nice has been for both Fox News and the NYTimes' bottom lines, the press has a vested interest in playing into the drama... and I can see how this strategy could work...

But as a voter and a tax payer, all I can say is yikes! 4 years of chaos in hopes the messiah shall rise again causes my eye to twitch when I think about it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2021)

Pro-Trump lawyer Lin Wood insists he is not insane after tweeting that Mike Pence should face execution by firing squad
					

In a Twitter thread, the conservative lawyer and staunch Trump ally accused senior Republicans of helping to "steal" the election.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## espola (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 26, 2021)

espola said:


> View attachment 10834


And no Ice!!!


----------



## espola (May 27, 2021)




----------



## espola (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Kicker4Life (May 28, 2021)

espola said:


> View attachment 10844


Isn’t there already an ongoing investigation?


----------



## Desert Hound (May 28, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Isn’t there already an ongoing investigation?


That doesn't count. They need a "politicized investigation" to fire up the sheep.


----------



## crush (May 28, 2021)

Mr.T will be the last scene.    Remember, we're all watching a movie.  Time machine is real.  Apostle John got a front row seat to the future and it was a trip of a lifetime.  He wrote it for us.  Tesla got it in the right hands and soon the world will see.  Enjoy the movie.  The next few weeks will scare the crap out of you and you will get on your knees and let Jesus know He's Lord.  Others?  They will ask for big boulders or trains to take them out.  Some people hate Jesus and that is by choice. Wake up sheep.....baaahaaahaaaa!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2021)

With These Numbers, All Trump Has to Do Is Declare His 2024 Run and the GOP Primaries Are Over by Matt Vespa (townhall.com)


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2021)

Republicans Block January 6th Commission in First Filibuster Victory of Biden Presidency by Spencer Brown (townhall.com)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398313031134744578


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 28, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> With These Numbers, All Trump Has to Do Is Declare His 2024 Run and the GOP Primaries Are Over by Matt Vespa (townhall.com)
> 
> View attachment 10845


I don’t see that as a good thing.   GOP needs a fresh new face.


----------



## watfly (May 28, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Isn’t there already an ongoing investigation?


I'm not necessarily opposed to a bi-partisan investigation (if that's even possible), but I do find it odd that we're having the investigation after the trial.  Typically it works the other way around, but hey its DC.


----------



## whatithink (May 28, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> That doesn't count. They need a "politicized investigation" to fire up the sheep.


You know that's not the case. As constructed this would have been as bi-partisan as you get in the US, as agreed in the House and why 35 GOPers voted for it there. A direct attack on the seat of our democracy as it undertook one of the most fundamental constitutional tasks which resulted in multiple deaths and you think some criminal investigations should sort that out, really?

What will now happen is that the Dems will create a House committee like the GOP Benghazi constructed joke that was purely for partisan gain. That's not helpful and a waste of time & money.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> I don’t see that as a good thing.   GOP needs a fresh new face.


Depends.  Fresh faces come with the same old politics.


----------



## espola (May 28, 2021)

whatithink said:


> You know that's not the case. As constructed this would have been as bi-partisan as you get in the US, as agreed in the House and why 35 GOPers voted for it there. A direct attack on the seat of our democracy as it undertook one of the most fundamental constitutional tasks which resulted in multiple deaths and you think some criminal investigations should sort that out, really?
> 
> What will now happen is that the Dems will create a House committee like the GOP Benghazi constructed joke that was purely for partisan gain. That's not helpful and a waste of time & money.


If that proposed House investigative committee finds some real meat, that may or may not help with the DOJ proceedings, depending on whether they follow evidence rules properly and don't give key witnesses golden tickets as they did with Ollie North.

One advantage a House committee will have over the DOJ is that they won't need to get a judge to sign off on subpoenas.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2021)

espola said:


> If that proposed House investigative committee finds some real meat, that may or may not help with the DOJ proceedings, depending on whether they follow evidence rules properly and don't give key witnesses golden tickets as they did with Ollie North.
> 
> One advantage a House committee will have over the DOJ is that they won't need to get a judge to sign off on subpoenas.


Meh!  Small advantage not even worth mentioning.


----------



## espola (May 31, 2021)




----------



## crush (Jun 1, 2021)

espola said:


> View attachment 10862


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2021)

“The reason he was there is because he was a dumbass and believed what he heard on Fox News.”
—Joseph Hurley, a lawyer representing an alleged Capitol rioter, Anthony Antonio, tells Associated Press he is one of many attorneys using misinformation as a defense.​


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2021)

espola said:


> “The reason he was there is because he was a dumbass and believed what he heard on Fox News.”
> —Joseph Hurley, a lawyer representing an alleged Capitol rioter, Anthony Antonio, tells Associated Press he is one of many attorneys using misinformation as a defense.​


Then of course only a trumpy-ass faux news viewer would/could simultaneously say that’s a great defense and then turn faux on and say “HELL YEAH!!! They got the inside scoop!”


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2021)

Stanford Chapter of Federalist Society supports free speech as long as they are not the target of the joke, so they tried to cancel the author of this from receiving his law degree --


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then of course only a trumpy-ass faux news viewer would/could simultaneously say that’s a great defense and then turn faux on and say “HELL YEAH!!! They got the inside scoop!”


Or use what is now known as the "Fox Defense" -- "no reasonable person would believe me".


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2021)

T supporter of the day --









						Pro-Trump, anti-Biden signs with foul language cause stir in NJ town
					

The issue is not the homeowner's strong support for Donald Trump, rather it is her signs in her yard -- full of profane language.




					abc7ny.com


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2021)

espola said:


> T supporter of the day --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stand corrected --









						70-year-old ‘Trump man’ admits to politically motivated serial pooping spree: police
					

An Ohio supporter of Donald Trump told police that he defecated in a neighbor's yard "multiple times" because they are Democrats."A 70-year-old Ohio man who told cops he was a "Trump man" confessed to repeatedly urinating and defecating in front of a neighbor's home because the residents "are...




					www.rawstory.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2021)

espola said:


> T supporter of the day --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Arizona I have seen trump flags that the f- word clearly and prominently featured on the flag. Professionally done, but most are one sided (lol! Cheap suckers). Do these people care about children or do they want to encourage a foul mouth and rude society? Fucking hypocrites.


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2021)

Let me get this door for you --









						Republicans call on Oregon Rep. Mike Nearman to resign, as possible House expulsion looms
					

Oregon House Republicans broke their silence Monday on allegations against Rep. Mike Nearman, calling on the controversial lawmaker to resign days after new evidence that Nearman plotted with supporters before allowing an incursion of the state Capitol in December. Meanwhile, Democratic House...



					www.opb.org


----------



## watfly (Jun 7, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In Arizona I have seen trump flags that the f- word clearly and prominently featured on the flag. Professionally done, but most are one sided (lol! Cheap suckers). Do these people care about children or do they want to encourage a foul mouth and rude society? Fucking hypocrites.


Don't even have to go to AZ.  There is a stand right before you get to Galway Downs that has a "Fuc Biden" flag.  I assume that is just for display purposes and the actual ones being sold have the full spelling.  While I'm not a fan of the flags, keeping kids out of school is far more harmful than kids being exposed to the F word.   For someone who thinks its funny to call a woman the C word, I'm not sure the moral high ground is the most credible position for you to argue from.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2021)

watfly said:


> Don't even have to go to AZ.  There is a stand right before you get to Galway Downs that has a "Fuc Biden" flag.  I assume that is just for display purposes and the actual ones being sold have the full spelling.  While I'm not a fan of the flags, keeping kids out of school is far more harmful than kids being exposed to the F word.   For someone who thinks its funny to call a woman the C word, I'm not sure the moral high ground is the most credible position for you to argue from.


Still making things up in an attempt to elevate your position I see.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 9, 2021)

espola said:


> Let me get this door for you --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always Ladies first.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 10, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still making things up in an attempt to elevate your position I see.


What's wrong Sunshine? Missing your Red Cup?


----------



## Racist Joe (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2022)

Former Attorney General Bill Barr says the 2020 presidential election was not stolen: 'Trump lost it'
					

Barr also called on conservatives to embrace "an impressive array of younger candidates" to take on the party's mantle in the 2024 GOP primaries.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2022)

Barbershop Confrontations, Profane Signs and Despair: Pro-Biden and Alone in Rural America
					

Rural Democrats suffer in silence, abandoned by a party that they fear has stopped fighting to win the places where they live.




					www.politico.com


----------

